# Tibor for Canyon-Bicyles "Stitched"



## Tibor Simai (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie viele schon wissen habe ich mit Canyon zusammen das Dirtbike Stitched entwickelt.
Mich würde mal Eure Meinung darüber interessieren.

Auf meiner Site findet Ihr das "Stitched" in Action!

www.tiborsimai.com

Nachdem Team-Neuzugang Rob-J das Ding auch rockt, wirds bald noch mehr Bilder und Videos geben.

Viele Grüße aus München,

Tibor


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Mai 2008)

Habe mich selbst mal gefragt (auch im hier im Forum), was so andere von dem Teil halten, aber leider hat bisher noch keiner das Stitched 
oder bzw. noch keiner irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte darüber gepostet. 
Mich interessiert das Ding auf jeden Fall und ich werde es mir mal in Real-live aufm Sympatex-Bike-Festival, Willingen anschauen 
Aber mein "Tibor-Dörterboy" sieht ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Bike aus (war eine kleine Skizze für meine Freundin, die ich nur 1:1 eingefärbt hab)



Keep on flying
MUD´doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2008)

hallo Tibor
 erst mal willkommen im IBC  

das  Stitched  gefällt mir schon wg der aufgeräumten u. wuchtigen alu optick u. das es nicht wie  (fast) alle dirtbikes  aus stahl ist.


haste gut gemacht. 

Artur
( KHUJAND )


----------



## Tibor Simai (15. Mai 2008)

Cool, den find ich echt Wahnsinn. Den kleinen DörterBoy!
Was ich Dir von mir aus sagen kann, ich bin 185 cm wiege 95 Kg und das Ding ist Stabil und Leicht genug. Die Geometrie war mein Ding. 69° Gabelwinkel, ca. 55 cm Oberrohr, 72° Sitzrohr, verstellbare Dropouts und die Kettenstrebe ist von ca.39cm auf 42,5cm zu verändern! Dort ist ne Verzahnung mit drin, da rutscht auch nix mehr. Auch nicht bei meinem Antritt .
Ich fahre die Kettenstrebe auf ca. 41cm, komm aber auch vom race. Der Rob-J ist ca. bei 40cm.
Das Tretlager hat ne 68mm Breite. Da kann man alles einbauen was einem gefällt. Von Profile bis über Saint usw. Nur ne Shimano DXR geht nicht, die geht wirklich nur im BMX . Sonst wärs echt cool, aber Shimano halt.

Rob und ich sind auch beide in Willingen, wenn Du das Ding fahren willst nimmst Du entweder unseres oder ein Testbike.

Rock n Roll


----------



## Tibor Simai (15. Mai 2008)

Ja Stahl ist schon cool aber bei Alu hast Du eben mehr Optik und Design Optionen, und die rocken ma richtig. Deswegen ist auch meine 1.Wahl ALUMINIUM.
Das mit BMX und Stahl parts vermischt, sehr cool, wie ich finde.


----------



## Stargazer2893 (15. Mai 2008)

willkommen im Forum!

sehr schöner Rahmen, vor allem in raw  

Kann man dass Gusset am Unterrohr vorne nich weglassen?

Aber sonst isser wirklich perfekt, und mit 399 auch noch bezahlbar


----------



## 4mate (15. Mai 2008)

Tibor , im Unterforum                                            *Dirt und Street* sind die Spezialisten , da gibt es noch bessere Resonanz ...


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Mai 2008)

Danke fürs Probefahrt-Angebot.
Ich nehms gerne an - wie so bestimmt so manch weiterer hier im Forum, 
also macht euch auf einen Run auf diese Bike gefasst  

Auch grad gelesen, das Rob-J mit im Boot ist. Da hat Canyon ja mittlerweile 
echt ein paar Asse im Ärmel.
Seht mal zu, dass Canyon beim nächsten NWD mit euch drin ist!
(obwohl Bobby war ja mal - nur mit dem falschen Bike ) 

Haltet eure Knochen zusammen und see you in Willingen
MUD´doc

Ps. Freut mich, dass dir Dörterboy gefällt...


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Tibor , im Unterforum                                            *Dirt und Street* sind die Spezialisten , da gibt es noch bessere Resonanz ...



meinst du  aber nur...


----------



## 4mate (15. Mai 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meinst du  aber nur...


Ja nee ... is klar , lerne immer gerne noch dazu ...


----------



## Rob77 (28. Mai 2008)

Hi Tibor ich war ja schon auf der Neueröffnung von Canyon da, da warst de ja auch.Nur konnte ich leider nix von dir sehen weil wir ziemlich spät da waren:\ Naja egal das Stiched hat mir da schon sehr gut gefallen und dann einen monat später hab ich mir dann das Stiched Singel geholt!Das war ne SEHR gute Entscheidung das bike is einfach nur geil!!!Da hast de ein richtig geiles Bike zusammengestellt.Ich weiß nicht was man an dem Bike meiner Meinung nach verbessern könnte.Ich hab bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme mit dem Bike das is einfach nur Perfekt  ich war nach 1 woche schon damit im Bikepark, hab mir davor zwar noch 2 Big Betty 2.4 drauf gemacht, und dann gabs keinen halt mehr!!^^Das Bike is überall saugeil zu fahren egal welche Art ob Slopestyle, 4x oder Freeride mit dem Teil sind einem keine Grenzen gesetzt!
Ich hab nix an deinem Bike auszusetzen das Ding is einfach nur Saugeil 
Ich kann das nur empfehlen!!!

Gute Arbeit 

Naja vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in irgent nem Bikepark oder bei Canyon =)
Bis dann und zerrabbel dir nit die Gräten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (29. Mai 2008)

Hy Rob77,
wow, des sind ma n haufen Blumen!!!.
Saucool, und danke für Dein Feedback. Macht mich echt Stolz das das Stitched rockt. Rob und ich machen nen Roadtrip, werden auch in Kölle vorbei checken, vielleicht sehn wir uns ja da. Wird alles unter www.canyon.com geposted.
Ride on
T


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2008)

s1mai schrieb:


> Hy Rob77,
> wow, des sind ma n haufen Blumen!!!.
> Saucool, und danke für Dein Feedback. Macht mich echt Stolz das das Stitched rockt. Rob und ich machen nen Roadtrip, werden auch in Kölle vorbei checken, vielleicht sehn wir uns ja da. Wird alles unter www.canyon.com geposted.
> Ride on
> T



sag mal T. 
fährst du mit deinem "Stitched"  auch bikepark ?
 gibt so ein schönes -freeride foto- von dir u. deinem Stitched .

u. deine fette klunker uhr erst .  


gruss
Artur


----------



## double D (29. Mai 2008)

griasti Tibor,

bin des vom flo scho gefahren, echt bocksteif das Teil, cool, und fährt sich echt geil. kompliment! die Optik ist auch fein, ich steh auf raw bei Fetten Rohren 

Grüße


----------



## Rob77 (29. Mai 2008)

So ein Bike hat ja auch nur Blumen verdient^^
Ich find das bike einfach nur geil 
kla ich check ma ab wann das is und vllt rock ich mal vorbei 
Rob


----------



## seelenfrieden (5. Juni 2008)

Inzwischen wurde auch (oldscool) BKM Lokal Alex Niehoff für Stiched Werbemaßnahmen engagiert:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM4IDQcTQs

weltschlager.


----------



## DirtriderC.C (9. Juni 2008)

sees leute
ich bin des bike noch ned gefahren, finde aber trotzdem schade das es des rahmenkit nur in weiß gibt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (11. Juni 2008)

Hy Artur,
die Bilder die es davon gibt sind auf meiner Seite. Und ja klar fahre ich das Stitched im Bikepark.

http://tiborsimai.com/mtb-bmx-photos.htm

cheers,

Tibor


----------



## dirtbike92 (8. September 2008)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas länger her, aber ich möchte mich dennoch zu diesem Thema äußern. Ich habe mir vor 1 Monat das Canyon Stitched Tibor bestellt, habe es auch nach 2 wochen bekommen (1 Woche Geld überweisen und 1 Woche Lieferzeit). Ich war von Anfang an 100% zufrieden und begeistert von dem Bike, weil es einfach sau geil aussieht mit dem Raw   Design vom Rahmen und mit den Teilen die verbaut sind. Es fährt und fliegt sich wirklich sau geil. Die 1700 sind es allemal wert. Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Großes Lob an Tibor Simai und an die Canyon Entwicklungscrew.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Tibor Simai (12. September 2008)

Hy Fabian,

danke für Dein Feedback, saucool von Dir. Rock n' Roll forever!!!!

Tibor


----------



## pingo (16. September 2008)

Mein Sohn hätte gerne das Stitched Tibor für's Tricksen auf der Strasse und den Bikepark. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Singlespeed und nur 1 Bremse für den Bikepark eher suboptimal sind, oder?


----------



## Tibor Simai (16. September 2008)

Für Bikeparks (bergab) ist eine Vorderbremse ein muss. Singlespeed geht ok, wenn der Flow der Strecke stimmt.
Dennoch würde ich Dir noch einen profilstärkeren Reifen empfehlen.

Also entweder das Tibor und Reifen und Bremse dazu besorgen. Oder das Single, hat 100mm Federweg, ne Vorderbremse und andere Reifen dazu. Und beim Gear brauchst Du nur die Reifen ändern. Alles andere ist dran. Schaltung, Vorderbremse usw...

Wer die Wahl hat...


----------



## dirtbike92 (18. September 2008)

Hallo Tibor!

Ich hab da mal noch ne frage: kann man die schwalbe table top reifen in purple design irgendwo kaufen, oder bekommt man die nur mit dem stitched tibor (ich fahre so gut wie jeden tag und ich fände es schade wenn ich normale table top reifen rauftun muss wenn meine abgefahren sind)

Gruß Fabian


----------



## DirtriderC.C (18. September 2008)

mal doch einfach mit nem lilanem stift über des weiße table top drüber =)
schaut genau so  aus.

let´s rock & ride on
chris


----------



## Tibor Simai (18. September 2008)

Hy Fab,

sorry, sorry, nicht mal ich hab nen 2. Satz. Es gibt definitiv nur die für die Stitched Tibor Bikes. Aber Du kannst ja mal bei Schwalbe n paar nette mails hinschicken das doch mal Farbe ins Spiel kommen soll. 

Ride on,

Tibor


----------



## dirtbike92 (19. September 2008)

hallo tibor!
schade, aber trotzdem danke für deine antwort!
gruß fabian


----------



## Dirt for Flying (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ersteinmal 
ich fahre auch ein Tibor/Stitched von Canyon (das von bobby Root das bei der RedBull Show genutzt wurde)=))...Da ich bobby persöhnlich kenne habe ich es bekommen und Das bke ist Ein Traum !...es fliegt wie eein adler durch die alpen...!...und ist federleicht !...usw...ich könnt nich aufhören zu schwärmen, hier 2 bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (1. Dezember 2008)

Du Glücklicher 
Ich hoffe, du hast noch ein Autogramm in den Rahmen geritzt bekommen 
Ich muß noch ein wenig länger auf das Stitched sparen, da erstmal noch ein neues Auto ins Haus muß...
Aber dann kommt 2009 endlich das Stitched Gear ins Haus - das gefällt mir dieses Jahr wesentlich mehr als das 08er.
Auch wenn meine Freundin mich eher dazu drängt, das Raw-Tibor zu holen (wegen dem tollen Gefühls des Raw-Lacks).
Aber noch mal 700 drauflegen nur wegen dem Lack (sach ich jetzt mal), dazu nutzt ich das Teil eher im Gelände
als nur Dirt- und Streetlines. Da ist noch die Schalte hinten und ´ne Bremse vorn doch noch eher angebracht 
Will das Teil dann von dir in Action sehen!
Tschaka


----------



## Dirt for Flying (2. Dezember 2008)

ja np  ...morgen abnd photo session  übermorgen üics drin


----------



## Tibor Simai (4. Dezember 2008)

Heeeeeeeey Jungs,

saucool, freut mich mit dem Bike. Glückwunsch! Die Wheels passen zum roten Sofa, just kidding. 

Spank bietet jetzt den Tweet Tweet Lenker in rot an, nice option for your ride.

Hey Mud Doc, viel wurde für 09 nicht geändert. Spank Tweet Tweet Sattel für alle Bikes. Für das Gear und Single gabs auch noch nen 40mm Stem und n 710mm Lenker von Gravity drauf. Uuuuuuuuuuuh, nice shit. So kann jeder wie er möchte den Lenker auf seine Wünsche abschneiden. I prefer 710mm, geiles Gefühl.
Haut rein,

Tibor


----------



## DIrtJump09 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte mal ne Frage.
Reicht die Gabel nur um so kleine Dirthügel zu springen oder auch mal für den Bikepark oder größerere Hügel ohne das dir gleich die Knochen wehtun.

mfg DIrtJump09


----------



## Tibor Simai (7. Januar 2009)

Das kommt darauf an wie Du die Gabel einstellst und wie Dein Fahrkönnen ist. Man kann immer alles kaputt machen (auch Knochen) wenn man nicht safe ist.
Aber vielleicht hilft dir ja das, Ich bin 185cm groß und wieg 94 Kg. Große Jumps sind bei mir immer gerne drin.!!!!

Hau rein.


----------



## DIrtJump09 (7. Januar 2009)

ok alles klar mein Fahrkönnen ist nicht das Beste aber ich wiege nur 60 kg


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (16. Januar 2009)

*hi guys,*
also ich wollt mir das Stitched Gear zulegen. Aber ich bin skeptisch wegen der Gabel un der Farbe. Hat jemand das Gear oder das Tibor und kann mir sagen ob 80mm auch für 4X bzw. Soft-Downhill geeignet ist? Der Rahmen hat ne fetto Geo, aber die Farbe ist nich so mein Fall, kann mir jemand sagen ob der Lack eher Matt ist? Und ist er kratzempfindlich...??

MfG Hüb 
Ride ON (******** is ja Winter^^)


----------



## Tibor Simai (18. Januar 2009)

Hier mal ne Antwort vom Entwickler: 80 mm sind ok wenn Du aufm Bike fit bist, Für Dirt und 4x kein Problem. Für Soft DH oder ähnliches machen natürlich mehr Federweg auch mehr Spaß. somit bleibt die Entscheidung bei Dir.
Das Stitched Gear ist black matt, die Gabel black shiny. 

happy trails,

Tibor


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (19. Januar 2009)

Hi jungs,
ok danke Tibor. Naja "fit" kann man mich nicht nennen XD.
nein es geht so, übung macht halt den Meister.
Aber werd mir trotzdem das Gear holen, hat einfach ne klasse Ausstattung. Werd bloß die Felgen wechsel, denn ich fahr auf Spank* ab^^ Naja und sonst ist das Bike perfekt! un die geometrie, uuuuuhhhh nice shit!

ok wenn du (Tibor) mir noch sagen könntest, wie das mit den lieferzeiten ist, wärst du mein Held! (bist schon)

*thx und LG*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (19. Januar 2009)

Was Du auch machen kannst, lass doch die Gabel auf 100mm traveln. Das dürften die Jungs bei Cosmic Sports drauf haben. Was das kostet weis ich aber nicht.
Spank Felgen sind sehr geil, da geb ich Dir recht.

Danke für die Blumen, das Bike macht mir auch riesigen Spaß!!!

LIEFERZEIT: Bestell es und Du bekommst es mit der 09er Ausstattung in der vorgegebenen Lieferzeit. 

Ich war grad ein paar Tage in Koblenz und die Bikes sind da.

Hau rein und viel Spaß damit,

Tibor


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (20. Januar 2009)

hallö,
das mit den 80mm ist nicht so wild. Hab aber trotzdem bei Cosmic Sports angefragt. mal schauen was das so kostet.

Haben die Leute bei Canyon auch noch das 08er vom Gear da? 
Und wenn ja könntest du mir sagen wie viel das kostet?
Das wär echt klasse!
wär auch bereit nach Koblenz zu kommen.^^

Ach un deine Videos sin Klasse! Skyshot is mein favorit! Das is H.A.M.M.A.!

thx und LG
Hüb


----------



## Tibor Simai (20. Januar 2009)

Hey, danke Dir.
Das 08er gibt es nicht mehr. Unterschied ist eh nur Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau!!!. Also easy. Aber frag doch mal im Showroom, vielleicht gibts n Testbike?

Hab den Skyshot Jungs Deinen post weitergeleitet, die freuen sich.


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (21. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also wo kann man den bei Canyon anfragen ob sie noch Test- bzw Showbikes haben?
soll ich da ganz normal bei Canyon anrufen? oder gibs da nee "extra" nummer?

thx aber die Videos sind echt klasse!! 
MfG Hüb


----------



## Tibor Simai (21. Januar 2009)

.  einfach unter der ORDER HOTLINE: +49(0)261 404000 anrufen!!!!


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (22. Januar 2009)

ok danke, 
hab ihn erstmal ne mail geschickt. mal sehen was sie so haben.

Die DJ1 auf 100mm zu traveln würde in etwa 50euro kosten+ härtere Federn. denk die 80mm reichen schon. Da behalt ik die 50eus lieber^^

finds bloss mega schade das es das Rahmenkit nur in weiss und nicht in raw silber gibt
denn ich liebe den "Dirt-Effekt"

najut, werd erstmal die mail abwarten und mich hier auf jeden Fall wieder melden!

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (23. Januar 2009)

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_uVt0_3vRLFU/SBwQ3EvaZMI/AAAAAAAAAmQ/0JMv3sJ7C_A/s720/GN1T9709.jpg


----------



## Tibor Simai (23. Januar 2009)

coooooool, 08 in Riva, das Race indem ich meist nicht weiter kam als in die erste Kurve.
Spass hats trotzdem gemacht!!!


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Januar 2009)

Nice Pic 
Bei dem Abstand zu den beiden anderen Bikern im Hintergrund, hastes aber ordentlich Knallen lassen 
Kein Wunder, dass du es nicht weiter als bis zur ersten Kurve geschafft hast   
Psst, es gibt auch sowas wie Bremsen. Die kleinen Hebelchen zum verringern der Geschwindigkeit, damit überlebt man auch die erste Kurve
Spass beiseite... Volle Kette und Rock ´n Roll!!!


----------



## Tibor Simai (23. Januar 2009)

Muuuuuuuuuud' doc, oh yeeeeeeeeeah. Da hast Du recht, aber irgendwie war das wirklich nicht mein Tag. Allerdings nur ab der "Ersten".
War mein Fehler, hatte vorne immer nen Nobby Nic  und hinten nen Racing Ralph drauf, irgendwie habe ich das dann vergessen und zwei RR draufgemacht. Bei meinem Gewicht und der rutschigen Kurve, seeeeeeeeeeehr Schwierig. Naja, der Dampf reicht, das Bike ist stabil, nur an meiner Kurventechnik muss ich feilen 
Grüße an Deine Herzdame!!!


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (24. Januar 2009)

nettes pic,
wir fahrn auch immer an den gardasee! is nett dort

is das auf dem Bild der Rahmen vom Gear, oder lieg ich da falsch?
MfG


----------



## Tibor Simai (24. Januar 2009)

Das stimmt, am Gardasee kann man viel Spaß haben. 
Richtig, das ist der Gear Rahmen. Mit den roten Teilen fand ich die Kombo sehr cool.

Grüße,

T


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (24. Januar 2009)

hi,
sag mal is das dein Bike oder hast du das von Canyon bekommen?

jop, mit den roten Teilen sieht das Bike echt scharf aus! aber was isn das für ne Gabel???

LG


----------



## Tibor Simai (25. Januar 2009)

hey,
cool das Dir das Bike gefällt!!!
Das ist mein Prototyp Bike mit den Teilen meiner Co-Sponsoren gewesen. Die Acros Eau Rouge 300 Serie mit den Pimplite Felgen von Atomlab. Die Gabel is ne mattschwarze  Marzocchi 4X. Ein Einzelstück für das Bike. Leider gabs zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Sticker der Gabel noch nicht in rot. 

Ride on,

T

see more @ my "Fotos"


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (25. Januar 2009)

man deine bikes sind der Hammer! Die ham alle extrem geile Farbkombinationen! Vor alles das Tibor mit den "purple" Naben und dem lila Tibor Simai Schriftzug auf dem Rahmen! Das ist Geil. Und das 4X Gear mit den roten Teilen ist ein echter Blickfang! 
Sag mal sind die Teile alle von Acros? Und kann man die auch in den Farben kaufen? So ein schwarzer Steuersatz mit Tacho, das würde auch meinem Gear gut stehen. 
Oder sind das alles Spezialanfertigungen von "Big Balls Rider Team"?

MfG
Let's Ride!


----------



## Tibor Simai (25. Januar 2009)

Hey, Rockbike, cool das dir die Bike's gefallen!!!!

Acros Teile bekommst Du nur in den Farbkonzepten. Die "Eau Rouge 300" Serie ist rot, die "Clockworx" orange und die "Rock n Roll forever" gibts in deep purple.!!!
(die RR4E in black ist nur für das Tibor Stitched, genau wie das purple Schwalbe Logo der Reifen!!!)

Alle Editionen der Big Balls Serie gibts auch bei Acros, das ist nicht nur für die Pro Rider sondern auch für den, der sein Bike individuell designen möchte!!!!

Hau rein,

T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (27. Januar 2009)

jo acros is der absolute Hammer! aber leider auch nicht ganz billig 

Sag mal Tibor wie hast du angefangen? Mit MTB oder BMX und wie wird man so erfolgreich wie du?

LG hau rein


----------



## TheBigEasy (30. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte da auch nochmal ne frage zu dem stiched gear!
Wieso finde ich bei google noch keine testberichte über das teil ?

MFG Michi


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (30. Januar 2009)

ja bis jetzt gibt es nur ein von Single! das bike hat 9 von 10 punkten bekommen! 
Is doch echt klasse!
LG


----------



## TheBigEasy (30. Januar 2009)

ah okay danke. Ich denke, dass die anderen sticheds auch so gut abschneiden . Gut dann hol ich mir das stiched gear will nur noch die lieferzeit wissen^^


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (30. Januar 2009)

du bekommst es in der angegebenen lieferzeit.
also etwa 5-7 Tage.
MfG
PS: ik kaufs auch bald! echt hammer das teil vorallem die geo! hat Tibor echt klasse gemacht (Schleim^^)


----------



## TheBigEasy (31. Januar 2009)

aber echt, das teil hat mich voll überzeugt^^


----------



## Tibor Simai (31. Januar 2009)

Das Stitched Single war im Test der Freeride und hatte 9 von 10 möglichen Punkten bekommen. Allerdings mit einem zu langen Vorbau und zu schmalen Lenker. Das haben wir sofort geändert und jetzt sogar noch nen Spank Tweet Tweet Sattel mit drauf gepackt. 
Das Stitched Tibor war im Test der MTB Rider und hat ebenfalls xtrem super abgeschnitten. Ausgabe: Oktober 08.

Viel Spaß damit!!!!

Tibor


/Users/Tibor/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/31.01_2.2009/SCAN0004.jpg


----------



## Tibor Simai (31. Januar 2009)

jo acros is der absolute Hammer! aber leider auch nicht ganz billig 

Sag mal Tibor wie hast du angefangen? Mit MTB oder BMX und wie wird man so erfolgreich wie du?

LG hau rein



Dafür hast Du ne super Qualität, stylisches Design und ne Garantie. Das ist echt wichtig.

Angefangen habe ich mit BMX, und das war 1982, ei,ei, lang ist's her. BMX ist heute noch mein favorite, aber als ich 96' zum MTB kam fuhr ich Dual Slalom und BMX Rennen, soweit es möglich war, abwechselnd. 
Ab 2004 hatte ich mich dann voll aufs MTB gesetzt und begann mit Freeride. Die Möglichkeiten die man mit nem MTB hat faszinieren mich noch heute. 
Zum Erfolg kann ich Dir nur sagen, lebe Deinen Traum, sei Ehrgeizig und Ehrlich. Das sollte eine gute Basis dafür sein.!!!!

Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Stitched!!!!

T


----------



## TheBigEasy (31. Januar 2009)

okay gut gut so dann bestell ich am montag mal das canyon stiched gear^^

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (23. Februar 2009)

*Hey Tibor!
ich wünsch dir alles Gute zum Geburstag!
Lass es krachen!!!
MfG*


----------



## MUD´doc (23. Februar 2009)

Oh hei
und das auch noch am Rosenmontag!!!
Dann kannste ja gleich im Zuch mitfeiern ;]
Wünsch dir auch Hals- und Bikebruch und einen ganz dicken Knuddel von Sabine 
(hoffe, deine Frau liest das gerade nicht)
Feier schön mit Grüßen aus den verregneten Westfalen 
MUD´doc


----------



## MZeiter² (23. Februar 2009)

hi


----------



## Tibor Simai (23. Februar 2009)

hehe, saucool von Euch!!!!

keep on rockin'


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (24. Februar 2009)

jo bitte!
und wie war die party???


----------



## legozwerg (6. März 2009)

moin moin

ich bin ein absoluter Canyon freak mich würd ma intressieren ob irgendjemand das stitched als Freerider benutzt.
Außerdem bin ich schon lange am überlegen ob ich mir das stitched frameset kaufe un das dann allein aufbaue. Das Problem ist im moment nur das ich nich genug Geld hab un noch nich genau weiß was für welche Parts ich benutzen soll
kann mir da irgendjemand helfen

vielen Dank schon ma

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop-Mathis (10. März 2009)

Hey, ich hab das Stiched Frameset gekauft und find den übel geil Mein Rahmen vorher war immer viel zu kurz und damit gingen keine X-ups und Barspins (mit dem Funworks Dirtmaster), aber der Stiched ist richtig geil und ich konnt sofort am ersten Tag nen Manual über die ganze Straße mit dem, nur der Bunnyhop ist noch ne umstellung aber schaff ihn schon über 2 Skateboards wieder (nach 3 Tagen fahrn). Street geht damit richtig gut, Dirt konnt ich leider noch nich ausprobieren bei dem sch*** Wetter (obwohl ich eig bei jedem Wetter fahr find ich Matsche sch****).


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (31. März 2009)

Servus Tibor,
ich hab da mal ne frage.? Bist du am 4.April zum
Spartag von Canyon auch in Koblenz dabei?
Und ham die nur die Bikes aus dem Newsletter im Angebot? Oder
ham die da noch mehr??
Ich würd ja gern mal vorbeikommen, aber das geht wegen der fahrerei schlecht.... =((
is ja nun doch ein ganz schönes stückel zu fahrn^^

Adioz.


----------



## Tibor Simai (1. April 2009)

Yo,

leider nicht. so wie es aussieht wird mein Freund Rob J oben sein. Ich bin als Judge ab Freitag beim Vienna Air King am Start!!!

Über Angebote usw. kann ich Dir leider keine Info geben, da weiß ich nichts drüber. Jedoch zum Vorjahr gabs da schon opening specials.
Das wird es sicher dieses Jahr auch geben. So "open House" specials oder so!!!

Ride on and keep on rockin'

T


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2009)

hallo Tibor
 bei euch in München scheint wohl alles platt zu sein.
der legendäre "bombenkrater"  ist nun so glatt wie ein kinder popo. 


sag mal was mach der Hausi  (hausmeister)  u. all die anderen  (alten) noch ?


----------



## Tibor Simai (1. April 2009)

hm, 

ohne Worte. Nach dem Verlust der Fit und Fett + Trails in der Leopoldstraße kam jetzt noch der Bombenkrater dazu. Oh mann, so n Witz. Naja, jetz gibts ne Demo im April aufm Marienplatz.

München suckt gerade xtrem.


an Gruas,


Tibor

P.s. alle BKlocals kaufen sich jetzt ne PS3 und n Egoshooter, vielleicht kann man so Aggressionen abbauen?!?!?!  Ohmmmmmm


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (1. April 2009)

ja das mit dem Bombenkrater hab ich auch schon gehõrt...
is echt ********! immer sind die Biker die Bösen!!.... 
Hoffe ihr habt bei der Demo erfolg!!! 

So aber ich hab noch ne Frage^^
also wenn man nicht nach Koblenz kommen kann, können die einem dann die Bikes trotzdem zum günstigern Preis schicken? Oder muss man da unbedingt hinfahren, um die Bikes billiger zu kaufen?

MfG Hüb


----------



## Tibor Simai (1. April 2009)

Servuuuuuuuuuuus,

ja kein Plan. Ich sitz ja in München!!! How should I know???
Call 0261 404000!!!

an Gruas,

T


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (1. April 2009)

ok! xD
na dann ruf ich da ma an! 
Haustö rein


----------



## legozwerg (2. April 2009)

moin moin

ich wollt ma fragen was denn da für Bikes im Angebot sin (sind alle günstiger) un 2. wie viel günstiger sind die??
xDDD


----------



## Tibor Simai (2. April 2009)

??? please call +49 261 404000.
!!!!

keep rockin'

T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## legozwerg (3. April 2009)

jo ok

mach ich ma
^^


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (21. April 2009)

hey tibor,
maln grösses lob für die videos
im Canyon "pure cyling" TV. Sind echt
spitze ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr davon.

In diesem Sinne,
    Hauste!


----------



## Tibor Simai (23. April 2009)

Hehe,

freut mich das Dir die Sendungen gefallen


keep on rockin'

T


----------



## Xplosion51 (24. April 2009)

servus,

ich bin seit anfang februar besitzer des stitched gear!

ich bin total zufrieden mit dem und auch von meinen
kumpeln nur positives gehört.

die einzige sache ist: warum hat das ding keine sattelklemme?

z.b. die die alle anderen canyons auch haben ?


----------



## Tibor Simai (26. April 2009)

Hey,

cool, das freut mich!!!
Jedes bike wird mit einer Sattelklemme ausgeliefert!!! Falls Du keine haben solltest, wird es dir schwer fallen mit dem Ding zu fahren.
Alle RÃ¤der von Canyon werden bevor sie in den Karton kommen probe gefahren.!!

Falls Du die polierte stylische Sattelklemme vom "Tibor" Modell meinst, dann ist das eine Preisfrage. Rechne doch mal den Rahmen, die Gabel und Bremsen zusammen, das bist Du gleich bei 1000,-â¬. Tja, und fÃ¼r 999,- gibts die Klemme leider nicht in der Bling, Bling Version. 
du kannst Sie Dir aber bestimmt bei Canyon kaufen.

keep rockin,

T


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (27. April 2009)

ich denke er meint eine sattelklemme mit schnellspanner. ;-)
als Tipp, kauf dir die rote Sattelklemme MIT schnellspanner von
Salsa! die is richtig fett!
ist zwar nicht ganz billig, fätzt aber!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M.../Salsa-Flip-Off-CroMo-Sattelklemme::5535.html


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. April 2009)

oh sry da war ich wol a weng zu miad..

ich meinte natürlich mit schnellspanner!! 

außerdem find ich das preis/leistungs verhältnis insbesondere 
vom gear unschlagbar! ich wollte daran keine kritik üben nur warum 
kein schnellspanner dran ist wollt ich wissen!

Ich finde das ding fährt sich super und so schön leichtgängig


----------



## Tibor Simai (27. April 2009)

Kein Ding!

Ich wollte einfach ne cleane Optik.!!! Individuell kann jeder natürlich umrüsten wie er möchte!!

an Gruas,

Tibor


----------



## MUD´doc (30. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5853344#post5853344
... und schöne Grüße an Rob
Danke fürs okay! =]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (30. April 2009)

okay welches maß muss ich denn im falle des stitched verwenden? 






*CANYON SATTELKLEMME MTB*


							31,6mm							BLACK/OR							Art.-Nr.							A1005025 													 												 							27,2mm							BLACK/OR							Art.-Nr.							A1005021 													 												 							30,9mm							BLACK/OR							Art.-Nr.							A1005023 													 												 							27,2mm							BLACK/SI							Art.-Nr.							A1005022 													 												 							30,9mm							BLACK/SI							Art.-Nr.							A1005024 													 												 							31,6mm							BLACK/SI							Art.-Nr.							A1005026


----------



## Tibor Simai (3. Mai 2009)

31.6 mm


----------



## Tibor Simai (4. Mai 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5853344#post5853344
> ... und schöne Grüße an Rob
> Danke fürs okay! =]



Hey Mud doc, saucoole Geschichte. Rob und ich finden's Klasse.

Bitte weiter machen ,

keep on rockin,

Tibor


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. Mai 2009)

das stitched ist ein echter blickfang und zwar unter normalen 
leuten und kennern (oh ein canyon!!)


----------



## Xplosion51 (22. Mai 2009)

Ein neues Stitched Modell ?



Next


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (23. Mai 2009)

ja, glaub aber das kann man zZ nur übers Telefon bestellen.
Ich finde das Design nicht ganz so toll. Da gefällt mirr das Tibor besser. 
Bei der Vans-Edition siehts so aus, als wärn nur einzelne Stellen "designt".
zB nur am Oberrohr. Da gefällt mir das schlichte Design des Tibor besser.

Hauste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (24. Mai 2009)

ja  stimmt ich dir zu

ab besten sieht das gear aus mit seinem geilen schwarz


----------



## DIrtJump09 (26. Mai 2009)

ich finde das vans einfach nur geil.
in 4 tagen habe ich geburtstag und dann habe ich hoffentlich genügend geld.
mfg


----------



## DIrtJump09 (26. Mai 2009)

ich gebe dir recht da könnte man ein bisschen mehr als nur einzelne stücke lakieren.trotzdem isses geil


----------



## MUD´doc (27. Mai 2009)

Ich würd mich aber beeilen.
Dies geile Stück ist wohl nur auf 66 Stück limitiert!
Check out: http://www.vans.de/news/item/article/heute-rob-j-vans-canyon-dirtbike-colab-launch-in-muenchen/
Gibts Würstchen?! Dann kommen wir vorbei


----------



## swuzzi (27. Mai 2009)

Hi
Erstmal müssen die bei Canyon noch auf die blauen Spankfelgen warten.Die haben Lieferschwierigkeiten!Sollen in der 25 Woche geliefert werden,also Ende Juni wird es bestimmt!
Ich finde es supi!Allein das RAW Design und dann Blau!!

http://C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Frank\Eigene Dateien\Rob-J


----------



## pingo (28. Mai 2009)

Was für Pedale empfehlt Ihr für das VANs?
Danke


----------



## DIrtJump09 (29. Mai 2009)

Juhu bestellt


----------



## swuzzi (30. Mai 2009)

Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!!Und willkommen im Club der Wartenden!!

Wer sein Bike als erstes geliefert bekommt der meldet sich,ok!?..


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (30. Mai 2009)

haut dann bitte mal paar pics rein! (also wenns da is)


----------



## DIrtJump09 (31. Mai 2009)

ja aber es soll erst im august kommen bei mir
schade
aber ich hoffe das sich das warten lohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (31. Mai 2009)

Bitte sehr!!!!
Vom Rob als Ersatz für die lange Wartezeit erhalten!!!


----------



## swuzzi (31. Mai 2009)

und noch mehr...


Danke nochmal Rob.....
Hilde


----------



## swuzzi (31. Mai 2009)

das waren sie.....!!!




Hoffentlich bekomme ich den Rahmen mit der  Nummer 01!!


----------



## DIrtJump09 (31. Mai 2009)

schon fett !!!
ich hätte gerne Rahmen Nummer 66.


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (31. Mai 2009)

fette Bilder! glaub aber Rob hat die Nummer 1!
sehr geil! thx!


----------



## DIrtJump09 (1. Juni 2009)

glaub ich auch der wird sich die ersten nummern nehmen.


----------



## Tibor Simai (1. Juni 2009)

Rahmen Nummer 1 hat der Robelix, 66 bekommt Vans!!! Sorry. Alles andere ist leider Glücksache!!! Aber bei nur 66 Stück is das auf alle Fälle ganz schön Edel.!!!

T


----------



## swuzzi (1. Juni 2009)

Das sind noch ganze 76 Tage und 4 Std.!!
Die Bilder sehen schon ganz abgenutzt aus vom lauter schauen!

Würd mich mal interessieren ob die Rahmen-Decals schön unter Lack sind oder nur aufgeklebt!
Hat jemand Infos??
Hilde


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (3. Juni 2009)

is echt ein klasse Livebericht von Rob!!!
nice!!!


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401205


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (4. Juni 2009)

Die Sticker sind natürlich sowie beim Tibor Modell unter mattem Klarlack!!!!


----------



## swuzzi (4. Juni 2009)

Supi!
Danke


----------



## pingo (4. Juni 2009)

Wann wird denn das 1. Stiched Vans ausgeliefert?


----------



## swuzzi (4. Juni 2009)

So wie Canyon schreibt am 26.August...,leider!!!


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (4. Juni 2009)

glaub sie müssen noch auf die Spank-felgen warten.
so ham sie es mir zumindest gesagt.

@Tibor: nochmal in lob für die videos im canyonTV. gibt ja 2,3 neue^^  
und weisst du schon ob es das Stitched nächstes jahr wieder gibt? was neues kommt bzw was verbessert wird?
thx hauter rein


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (4. Juni 2009)

bist du da auch dabei, tibor??

---> http://www.go-alps.de/2005/bike_events/ueberblick.html

mit Rob und Tibor biken...
das wär ja mal richtig fett!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIrtJump09 (6. Juni 2009)

Na ja hoffentlich gibt es das stitched noch nächstes Jahr, weil ich würde mir gerne nochmal das single oder so holen. Wäre geil wenn Canyon die stitched serie im Angebot lassen würde und noch ne 2te serie rausbringen würde.


----------



## Tibor Simai (6. Juni 2009)

Cool, das freut mich. Is auch immer ganz cool beide Seiten zu kennen. Bei so vielen Features bleibt der Kunde manchmal überfordert. Die Vids sind hier genau das richtige.

Die Stitched Serie bleibt definitiv. Canyon, Rob und ich würden sonst nicht so "gas" geben. 
Das "dirt" Programm wird genauso gepflegt wie die Freeride Serie von Canyon.
Über Neuheiten, Erweiterungen und Änderungen können wir noch nichts sagen. 

an Gruas,

Tibor


----------



## Tibor Simai (6. Juni 2009)

Hey,

ja klar. Jugendcamp in Leogang!! Kommst auch?

jihaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

T


----------



## DIrtJump09 (6. Juni 2009)

Ist das Jugendcamp nur für fast Profis oder auch für Einsteiger bis gutFreerider
mfg


----------



## Tibor Simai (6. Juni 2009)

Hier alle Infos zum Canyon Jugendcamp:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2395


----------



## DIrtJump09 (7. Juni 2009)

Alles klar.Leider ist Leogang  ziemlich weit weg


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (7. Juni 2009)

cool! also das Bike Camp wäre ne option. muss ich halt bloss
die kohle zusamm kriegen.

wenn das nicht klappt, komm ich hier mal vorbei!!
http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=514#1

wusste garnich das du 4X fährts..??
Aber is extrem cool! Vorallem das 4X-Stitched
verkaufts du das??

cheers


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (7. Juni 2009)

Tibor, erzähl mal was zum Canyon AL 4X-Bike.
is echt ein Hammer-Gerät!!
absolut weltklasse das Teil!!!
cheers


----------



## Tibor Simai (7. Juni 2009)

Rockbike_4X_STL schrieb:


> Tibor, erzähl mal was zum Canyon AL 4X-Bike.
> is echt ein Hammer-Gerät!!
> absolut weltklasse das Teil!!!
> cheers



Hey,
freut mich das Dir das Bike gefällt. Wie gesagt, das ding ist nur ein Prototyp einer 4X Version. Der Rahmen hat gerade mal 1400g und da bin ich gerade mal am testen.
Rob ist das Bike in Riva beim Nightsprint gefahren und fand es super. Ich bin in Winterberg das 4X Training gefahren und für solch schnellen Kurse find ich die Geo echt cool.
Ob und wann Canyon eine 4X Waffe bringt, entscheidet die Nachfrage und natürlich der Chef.

laters in Willingen,

Tibor


----------



## Tibor Simai (7. Juni 2009)

Rockbike_4X_STL schrieb:


> cool! also das Bike Camp wäre ne option. muss ich halt bloss
> die kohle zusamm kriegen.
> 
> wenn das nicht klappt, komm ich hier mal vorbei!!
> ...



nach 12 Jahren 4X wollt ich mich eigentlich zurückziehen und mich aufs Freeriden konzentrieren. Jetzt fahre ich halt ab und zu mal n event. aber easy, Spaß steht an erster Stelle.

Das 4X Stitched gibt es leider nicht mehr. Das kam schon in die R&D Abteilung. Alle Bikes der Teamfahrer werden nach gegebener Zeit oder auch nach der Saison untersucht um stetig die Qualität zu verbessern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIrtJump09 (9. Juni 2009)

Das 4x stitched ist nicht schlecht.Kann man eigentlich mal ein stitched Slopestylebike mit Dämpfer entwerfen ?


----------



## Tibor Simai (10. Juni 2009)

Man kann alles, klar, aber gut Ding hat Weile. Es passiert ja eh schon sehr viel bei Canyon.!!!


----------



## DIrtJump09 (10. Juni 2009)

Das merk ich das viel passiert.Bleibt hoffentlich auch so.GO CANYON GO


----------



## Tibor Simai (10. Juni 2009)

Cool, das freut mich das es Dir taugt, mir natürlich auch. Nach dem Neuzugang von Rob wird der Freeride und Dirt Bereich bei Canyon auch stetig wachsen.

Ich bin aber auch kein Freund von Eile, lieber alles gut durchdacht und vorbereitet.

T


----------



## DIrtJump09 (11. Juni 2009)

Verdammt mein vans soll kommen.Habe gestern die Felge von meinem anderen Rad verbogen.


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Juni 2009)

The Canyon-Dreamteam: Rob-J und Tibor Simai 



 

 

 

 

 

 
Bildreihenfolge des 4X-Finales mit Tibor Simai 




3. Platz. Schon geil, dafÃ¼r, dass du just-for-fun gestartet bist 
Gratuliere!!!
Die Siegerehrung hatte es noch fÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich "hart getroffen"
Der Joss (2.ter) hat mir seinen Sektkorken genau ins Auge geschossen! 
Gut, dass ich mir an dem Morgen eine Sonnenbrille (Schlecker 10 â¬) gekauft habe und auf hatte.
Sonst hÃ¤t es echt verdammt Ã¼bel fÃ¼r mich ausgesehen. WÃ¤re mitten ins Auge gegangen...
Ich habe den Korken aufgehoben und nach der Siegerehrung ihm in die Hand gedrÃ¼ckt 
und gesagt, wenn er Weltmeister werden wollen, dann mÃ¼sste er das noch Ã¼ben.
War schÃ¶n euch zu treffen. GrÃ¼Ãe auch von Sabine


----------



## Tibor Simai (15. Juni 2009)

Servus Lars,

hat mich gefreut Euch zu treffen. Danke für die pics und die Gratulation. Hab immer noch n Grinsen im Gesicht, beim Specialized Enduro haben wir auch gerockt!!!! Stefan Herrmann, Tibor simai, Rob J auf den ersten 3 Plätzen, nice Job for Canyon!!!

Liebe Grüße an Sabine,

und mach bitte weiter mit den Comics, die sind echt cool!!!


Grüße aus Muc,

Tibor


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (16. Juni 2009)

hoho coole bilder!!
Ich konnt leider nicht komm, trotzdem glückwunsch an die 
Canyon-Crew! 

cheers


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (17. Juni 2009)

hi Tibor, ich hab mal ne techniche Frage an dich. 
Und zwar möchte ich statt der Sun Ringle EQ27, Atomlab Pimp's
in Rot auf mein Gear zaubern. Aber ich möchte nur die Felgen tauschen, keinen neuen LRS.
Das wäre mir zu teuer...
Und da wollt ich fragen, welche Speichenlänge ich da
bräuchte und ob ich die originalen Speichen drauflassen kann.?
Danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (17. Juni 2009)

Cool, da wir das Bike richtig gut aussehen!!!
Leider musst Du die Speichenlänge auf die neuen Felgen selber messen, da ich andere Naben fahre als die originalen vom Gear. Sorry.

pimp your ride, nice

T


----------



## DIrtJump09 (17. Juni 2009)

Mal ne Frage wenn ich mein Vans pimpen würde mit was soll ich anfangen?
Ich habe gehört das Spank felgen leicht beulen kriegen.Sollte man die als erstes austauschen ?


----------



## Tibor Simai (18. Juni 2009)

Finger weg von den Tweet Tweet's. Die verbeulen, wie jede andere Felge auch, wenn Du mit Deinem Dirt Bike nen DH runtershreddest, dafür gibts aber auch DH Bikes.

Ein Edelpart auszutauschen find ich Krass, ich bau sie mir nachträglich auf mein Stitched ein, und Du aus!!!

Hm, muss ich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Dante2 (18. Juni 2009)

Hab mir soeben auch das Vans vorbestellt. Liebe auf den ersten Blick kann man da nur sagen, geiles Teil  Hoffe ich bekomme noch eins ab


----------



## DIrtJump09 (18. Juni 2009)

Alles klar ich lass erstmal die Finger weg


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (18. Juni 2009)

DIrtJump09 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage wenn ich mein Vans pimpen würde mit was soll ich anfangen?
> Ich habe gehört das Spank felgen leicht beulen kriegen.Sollte man die als erstes austauschen ?


 


jede Felge verbeult irgendwann, selbst ein LRS von Dtswiss für 900eur... also ganz normal. und wenn du sie "sachgemäß" 
benutzt, bekommt die so schnell keine beueln bzw dellen. 
Also feile lieber erstmal an deinen Fahrkünsten, als an deinem geilen Bike.
Und alle die sagen "Spank felgen verbeulen sehr schnell", fahren entweder extreme DH damit oder haben einfach keine Ahnung...

peace out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (18. Juni 2009)

s1mai schrieb:


> Ein Edelpart auszutauschen find ich Krass, ich bau sie mir nachträglich auf mein Stitched ein, und Du aus!!


 

Da hab ich gleich noch ne Frage
und zwar kann ich mich nicht zwischen den Atomlab PIMP und
den Spank Tweet Tweet entscheiden.... Die liegen ja preislich
ziemlich gleich. Die Pimp ist zwar 2mm breiter aber auch fast
200g schwerer... Auf jeden Fall möchte ich rote Felgen zum Stitched.
Vllt kannst du mir da helfen. thx 


*Atomlab PIMP*
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Felgen/Atomlab-PIMP-Felge-24-26::5639.html

*Spank Tweet Tweet*
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Felgen/Spank-Tweet-Tweet-Felge-2009-26-Zoll::16563.html


----------



## DIrtJump09 (18. Juni 2009)

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass auch wenn ich das Vans 2 tage danach bestellt habe als es rausgekommen ist, dass erst die die später bestellt haben eins bekommen und ich leeer ausgehe ? Oder wird so in der Reihenfolge geliefert wie bestellt wurde ?
mfg


----------



## DIrtJump09 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht mit meinen Fragen.Sagt bescheid wenn


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (18. Juni 2009)

DIrtJump09 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht mit meinen Fragen.Sagt bescheid wenn


 
dazu ist das forum doch da, oder???

denke es spielt keine Rolle wann du bestellt hast. Rufe zur Not
bei Canyon unter +49 (0) 261 40 4000 an.
Das hilft immer.

hoho frohes Biken.


----------



## Tibor Simai (19. Juni 2009)

das "finish" der roten Tweet Tweet's ist eher glänzend, die "Pimp's" sind eher leich seidenmatt. It's up to you, beides sieht cool aus wenn man es mit einem anderen roten Teil am Bike kombiniert. Siehe Tweet Tweet oder Atomlab Vorbau...


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (19. Juni 2009)

s1mai schrieb:


> Das 4X Stitched gibt es leider nicht mehr. Das kam schon in die R&D Abteilung. Alle Bikes der Teamfahrer werden nach gegebener Zeit oder auch nach der Saison untersucht um stetig die Qualität zu verbessern.



was machen die den mit den Bikes??
werden die dann nicht verkauft? das wär doch
viel sinnvoller die zu verkaufen. an mich zB.


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (19. Juni 2009)

s1mai schrieb:


> nach 12 Jahren 4X wollt ich mich eigentlich zurückziehen und mich aufs Freeriden konzentrieren. Jetzt fahre ich halt ab und zu mal n event. aber easy, Spaß steht an erster Stelle



12 Jahre??? WOW glückwunsch! 
Hoffentlich noch 12 weitere Jahre!
Wir fahren auch 4X bei uns um die Ecke is gleich ne strecke!
aber halt nicht so pro-mässig. auch eher zum spass.
weitere Infos unten in meiner Signatur

adios amigos


----------



## DIrtJump09 (20. Juni 2009)

hast du es gut ! Gleich um die Ecke.Bei mir gibts ne dirtline im Ort, allerdings ist die verdammt klein.Und die Hügel sind auch nicht so gut geschaufelt.


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (25. Juni 2009)

hey 3 neue filmchen! find ich echt geil!
Das in Willingen is sehr interessant!
Sauber! fette grüsse.

adioz


----------



## DIrtJump09 (1. Juli 2009)

Hey !!! mein vans soll in ca 3 tagen kommen !!! wie stehts bei euch ?
Und warum so früh ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (1. Juli 2009)

@DirtJump
hey cool! Freu dich!^^
Stell mal paar Bilder rein, der hobel sieht bestimmt fett aus!

@T-Rex
ich hab grad dein neues Torque FR 2009 gesehn!
echt krasses Teil! Aber ich wollt eigntl fragen wie die türkis-version von Acros heisst? ist ja auch das R&R logo drauf?!
Ist das das neue von dir?

ahoi


----------



## DIrtJump09 (2. Juli 2009)

Jetzt steht's in der Garage allerdings noch verpackt habe erstmal keine zeit es aufzubauen.Frühstens Samstag.


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (2. Juli 2009)

hey cool! welche Rahmennummer haste?


----------



## MUD´doc (3. Juli 2009)

Gratuliere DIrtJump09 
Habe das Bike in Willingen gesehen. 
In Echt sieht es noch viel Schöner aus, als auf den Pics im Web. 
Mach schon mal Platz an der Wand im Wohnzimmer  Zum Fahren fast schon zu Schade...
Das wird noch Hart bis morgen, wenn du es erst dann auspacken kannst.
Denk an Fotos für uns 
Grüße


----------



## Tibor Simai (3. Juli 2009)

@T-Rex
ich hab grad dein neues Torque FR 2009 gesehn!
echt krasses Teil! Aber ich wollt eigntl fragen wie die türkis-version von Acros heisst? ist ja auch das R&R logo drauf?!
Ist das das neue von dir?

Die R&R Version gibts nur in black und deeep purple, die Nummer war nur ein Versuch. Vielleicht kommt die R&R in einer Pimptastic Edition und in mehreren Farben


----------



## DIrtJump09 (3. Juli 2009)

Türlich mach ich pics rein.Ich kann es aber erst morgen auspacken also noch ein bisl Geduld.


----------



## Jockelkopp (4. Juli 2009)

guden
also ich hol mein vans am dienstag am werk ab 
freu mich schon  !!!!


----------



## DIrtJump09 (5. Juli 2009)

so ich hab Rahmennummer 42/66 Size:M Typ:Vans Rob J
Pics kommen gleich.


----------



## DIrtJump09 (5. Juli 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (5. Juli 2009)

fett alter! sieht echt geil aus! 
musst nur noch den Sattel einstellen!^^

peace


----------



## DIrtJump09 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal das reicht an Fotos


----------



## DIrtJump09 (5. Juli 2009)

Wie sollte ich denn jetzt mein Bike pflegen ?
WD40 ,Schmieröl... ???


----------



## DIrtJump09 (5. Juli 2009)

Da ich nummer 42 von 66 habe heißt das dass schon mehr als 42 Vans verkauft sind ? Oder heißt das dass die Canyonmitarbeiter einfach irgendeine Nummer ausm Regal gezogen haben ???


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (5. Juli 2009)

DIrtJump09 schrieb:


> Wie sollte ich denn jetzt mein Bike pflegen ?
> WD40 ,Schmieröl... ???



am Besten nach jeder Schlammschlacht oder Regenfahrt waschen und darauf achten das du genug Luft, Öl etc hast. Und natürlich bei Regen unterstellen und abends immer fein in die Garage stellen. Dann sollte das Bike eigentlich ewig halten

so wie viel Spass mit deim Canyon!


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (5. Juli 2009)

DIrtJump09 schrieb:


> Da ich nummer 42 von 66 habe heißt das dass schon mehr als 42 Vans verkauft sind ? Oder heißt das dass die Canyonmitarbeiter einfach irgendeine Nummer ausm Regal gezogen haben ???



mhhmm denke das ist zufällig, geb die frage einfach mal an tibor weiter. der sollte es wissen^^

peace out


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIrtJump09 (8. Juli 2009)

Was hat es denn mit Drehmomentschlüssel auf sich ?
Bei mir lag einer dabei aber ich weiß nicht wozu man den braucht


----------



## DIrtJump09 (8. Juli 2009)

Warum sind im Stitched video alle Sättel von den Dirtbikes so hochgestellt  Stellt man die nicht ganz tief


----------



## MUD´doc (8. Juli 2009)

Zum Drehmoment hier ein alter Thread. Vielleicht erklärt das was. 
Ich habe leider noch kein Drehmomentschlüssel und dreh es noch per Hand nach gut-dünken fest,
aber es ist bestimmt kein Nachteil, so ein Teil zu besitzen.
Kennst ja bestimmt den guten alten Metaller-Spruch: Nach fest kommt ab

Wegen dem Sattel denk ich mir mal, war das - mit dem gaaaanz tiefen stellen - ein Stylaaa-Trend.
Tief ist schon richtig; so wegen mehr Bewegungsfreiheit (mach ich an meinem ESX im schweren 
Gelände oder Bikepark ja auch). 
Aber nach ´ner Aktion sitzt man doch meistens im Roll-out (so nenn ich es mal) oder bei kurzzeitigen 
Chillen auf dem Sattel. 
Ich denke, mit der A****ritze im HR-Profil hängen, dass halt ich doch für uncool außer du stehst drauf


----------



## Xplosion51 (10. Juli 2009)

Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## DIrtJump09 (10. Juli 2009)

Ich bin heut mit meinem Vans gefahren und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass am oberen Rohr unten meines Rahmens so eine art Schutzfolie abblättert !!! Was ist das ??? Absicht oder schlechte Verarbeitung ?


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (10. Juli 2009)

@ Xplosion
coole Bilder werd ich auch mal paar reinstellen. 


@ DirtJump
denk es is nur ne Schutzfolie, da ist es ja ok wenn die abgeht.


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (10. Juli 2009)

ich hab mal ne frage an alle Stitched Gear Rider bzw allgemein. 
Und zwar is bei meinem Gear die Hinterradnabe ( XT ) locker.
Es ist nur ganz leicht aber man merkt es beim fahren schon. Die Schrauben 
an der Seite hab ich auch schon festgezogen und die Achse ist auch ganz.
Hab ihr diese Probleme auch bzw wie kann man das beheben??
 thx bin für alles offen^^

peace


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. Juli 2009)

hi rockbike,

hat mich total gefreut noch jemanden zu sehen der gear 
fährt!! hab auch die bilder angeschaut und das gear sieht 
ja mal am besten von allen aus !! 

die (auf dem 2.bild von meinem letzen post) XT-Nabe.
Mit der hatte ich das problem,das sie sehr viel spiel hatte
also sich drehen ließ etc.
ich hab das dann mit einer zange "eingeränkt".
jetzt ist alles bombemfest.. meintest du das gleiche ?

übrigens: was ist das für eine sattelstütze an deinem Gear,weil 
             die von truvativ nicht so weit raus ziehen lässt..

Servus


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (11. Juli 2009)

Xplosion51 schrieb:


> hi rockbike,
> 
> hat mich total gefreut noch jemanden zu sehen der gear
> fährt!! hab auch die bilder angeschaut und das gear sieht
> ...



ja genau das Problem hab ich auch, jetzt hab ich die Schrauben nochmal richtig fest gemacht un jetzt geht es eigentlich.
Die Sattelstütze auf dem Bild ist von meinem alten Fahrrad. Un die is nur so weit draussen weil ich da n' Stückel radeln musste xD
ich muss auch mal noch paar aktuelle Bilder reinmachen.
*Und ja, das Gear is einfach nur Hammer!!*
bis auf die XT-Nabe vllt^^

MfG


----------



## Xplosion51 (14. Juli 2009)

alles klar 
ich wollte nur wissen von welcher firma die stütze ist,da ich auch 
öfter mit hochgestelltem sattel unterwegs bin...

schön das dir die bilder gefallen 

übrigens: ich bräuchte eine neue kette.Irgendeine Empfehlung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yaza007 (28. Juli 2009)

wie fährt sich das vans den so?
Es sieht ja cool aus aber wen es scheise ist kann ich mein geld wo anders ausgeben


----------



## pingo (29. Juli 2009)

Ich vermute mal, dass viele VANs noch nicht fahren, weil sich alle mit den losen Speichen und der Canyon Reklamationabteilung rumschlagen. Meine Mail an Canyon deswegen blieb nun 2 Wochen unbeantwortet.
Mit lockeren Speichen fährt es sich sicher nicht gut.


----------



## Tibor Simai (29. Juli 2009)

Das Vans fährt sich so wie das Tibor, Gear, und das Single. Deine persönliche Lenkereinstellung ist natürlich Ausschlaggebend. Siehe Test MTB-Rider Oktober 2008!!!

Sorry Pingo das Du mit dem Bike Probleme hast, Falls es "nur" die lockeren Speichen sind (welches ich leider von der Ferne nicht beurteilen kann), dann schau mal in die aktuelle MTB, dort ist ein Zentrierspecial drin.

Nicht das das i.O. ist, aber wenn ich z.B. beim Dirten bin und ich "case" nen Hügel, muss ich auch zentrieren, also wenn man so was lernt kann's nur von Vorteil sein.

Als Entschädigung bekommst von mir was auf der Eurobike!!! Schaffstes dahin?

Hau rein und keep on rockin'


Tibor


----------



## pingo (29. Juli 2009)

@Tibor: Hmmh. Ich guck mir das Zentrierspecial mal an. Ich fürchte, dass man dafür erst mal die Werkstatt aufrüsten muss (Zentrierständer,...).

Die Eurobike hat leider nur einen Besuchertag. Ich arbeite mit Monatsplänen im Schichtdienst und kann den Sep noch nicht abschätzen. Tendenz ist aber, dass ich am 05.09. arbeiten muss und mein Sohn, der das Vans fährt ein Fussballpflichtspiel hat. Schade.


----------



## Tibor Simai (29. Juli 2009)

, ne,ne, nur n Kabelbinder und nen Zentrierschlüssel. Ganz easy, vor allem wenn es nur um eine Speichenspannung und nicht um einen 8er geht.

Vielleicht klappts ja irgendwie

Grüße,

Tibor


----------



## DIrtJump09 (4. August 2009)

So drei Fragen hab ich.
Meine Bremse schleift wenn ich fahre.Schlimm ?

Dann quietscht meine Bremse wenn ich Bremse obwohl sie komplett neu ist.Schlimm,und was soll ich dagegen tun ?

Und dann quietscht mein vans wenn ich fahre ! Ich weiß nicht ob das an den bremsen oder naben liegt oder an einer zu fest gezogenen Schraube. Schlimm ? was tun ?
mfg


----------



## Der_Einexx (13. August 2009)

ich bin auf der suche nach nem neuen rahmen, und bin dann natürlich auch auf canyon gestossen. 
kann mir den jemand empfehlen oder hat niemand erfahrung damit ? 
ich hab den Eastern Bikes - Black Betty schon empfohlen bekommen aber mir gefällt persönlich der canyon viel besser wegen den ausfallenden.
würd mich freun wenn ich antworten bekommen würde.
Mfg Rapha


----------



## Tibor Simai (14. August 2009)

Hy Rapha,

wenn Du Dich mal durch den "Stitched" Blog liest findest Du die Antworten die Du benötigst!!!

keep on rockin'

T


----------



## Der_Einexx (14. August 2009)

ist mir danach auch aufgefalln.
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Einexx (14. August 2009)

brauch man für den rahmen eine speziele gabel ?? weil in der beschreibung steht drin das 
die gabeleinbaulänge 460mm beträgt aber eine dj1 hat eine einbaulänge von 495 mm hat.
Mfg Rapha


----------



## easy-shit.1 (16. August 2009)

Hey Tibor,
Kann man mit den Canyon Stitched auch Slopestylen oder four cross fahren ?
Mfg Tim.


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (17. August 2009)

easy-shit.1 schrieb:


> Hey Tibor,
> Kann man mit den Canyon Stitched auch Slopestylen oder four cross fahren ?
> Mfg Tim.



hey also 4cross geht ohne probleme! bin damit vorletzes Wochende 9 beim MDC in Stollberg gewurden! Un das war mein erstes Rennen xD

gruss


----------



## easy-shit.1 (20. August 2009)

Kriegt man den Rahmen auch irgendwo anders in einer anderen Farbe ? ne oder ? hmm


----------



## mtbkay (20. August 2009)

Stitched das is doch mal was , seht mal bei you tube nach munzijoy dann z.B nach mtb tuning


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (2. September 2009)

hey tibor,
bist du auch bei der eurobike dieses jahr dabei?
Und wenn ja wo kann man dich antreffen?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (3. September 2009)

oleole heute is mein stiched vans gekommen N°60   die speichen muss ich auch noch nachziehn  aber was mir sorgen macht...im unteroh scheint ne kleine kugel oder sowas zu sein denn immer wenn ich das bike kippe rollt irgentwas kleines hin und her ist das bei euch auch so?

sooo long falko


----------



## Tibor Simai (5. September 2009)

Servus,

coole Nummer. Das könnte ein Kügelchen von einem Schweißpunkt sein. Entweder kurz die Gabel oder die Kurbel raus und schütteln.

happy trails,

Tibor


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (6. September 2009)

huhu tibor!

sag mal warum war den auf der Eurobike nix vom Stitched zu sehen? fand ich echt schade. Aber die neuen Torque's sind ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern xDD


----------



## pingo (7. September 2009)

Hallo Tibor,

wie vermutet haben wir es nicht auf die Eurobike geschafft um das T-Shirt abzuholen.
Unsere Mail an Canyon wegen der losen Stichted Vans-Speichen ist jetzt *54 Tage* alt. Uns liegt nur eine Canyon Empfangsbestätigung vor:

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. 

Aufgrund des derzeit enormen E-Mail Aufkommens sowie der zahlreichen Anfragen per Telefon ist es uns zurzeit nicht möglich, auf  Ihre Anfrage innerhalb von wenigen Werktagen zu reagieren. 

Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran Ihre E-Mail schnellstmöglich zu beantworten und entschuldigen uns ausdrücklich für die Unannehmlichkeiten.

Bitte nehmen Sie davon Abstand uns zu einer Anfrage mehrere E-Mails zu senden, da dies für alle Kunden zu einer längeren Bearbeitungszeit führt. Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Canyon Service Team

Inzwischen haben wir natürlich auf eigene Rechnung die Speichen nachziehen lassen.
Schickst Du uns wenigstens das T-Shirt?


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (7. September 2009)

hey Tibor  
danke werd ich machen
ich bin übrigens der von der 0-7-11 crew bei deiner Autogramstunde auf der Eurobike hahaha war echt cool 

sooooooo long Falko


----------



## Tibor Simai (11. September 2009)

Hey Falko,

grüsse an Dich und die 0-7-11 crew!!!

T


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (13. September 2009)

dankeschön  werd ich ausrichten 

bei meinem canyon war werder der schuhsack noch das t-shirt dabei =(


----------



## Tibor Simai (14. September 2009)

Meld Dich da mal bei Canyon...


----------



## Der_Einexx (16. September 2009)

ich hab gerade bei canyon angerufen, und hab dann erfahren das der stichted rahmen ausverkauft is, und das sie mich versucht habn anzurufen und mich nich ereicht hätten, darauf hin hätten sie mir ne e-mail geschriebn die bis jez noch nich angekommen ist !!!! ganz erlich ich hab ne verdammte wut drauf, ich hab den rahmen per finanzierung gekauft und hab da schon drauf gezahlt und der rahmen is nich da, soll ich wieter hin für nichts zahlen oder was, wenn der rahmen doch ausverkauft is dann soll man den doch aus dem programm nehmen, und nich weiterhin laufen lassen.
gruss Rapha


----------



## MadMax31191 (16. September 2009)

Servus Tibor,

villt kennst mich noch von der Tour letztes Jahr von Canyon aus.
hab mir erst des Torque FR 7.0 gekauft Top bike.
Und jetzt das Stiched bestell bin gespannt auf die Fahreigenschaften. 

gruß Max. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (16. September 2009)

Hy Max,

ja klar, cooles Ding, ich hoffe das das Stitched Dir Spaß macht.

keep on rockin'

T


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (17. September 2009)

So Leute, 
ich wollt jetzt auch nochmal n' paar Bilder vom
Stitched Hüb hochladen!! xD

Ich kann's nur immer wieder wiederholen... das Stitched is echt'n klasse Bike!! Schon von Haus aus geile Parts un ne HAMMER Geometrie!  
Fährt sich super und is mega agil !!

Also immer schön "Stitched" bleiben!

Ride On!!


----------



## Der_Einexx (20. September 2009)

ich bedanke mich nochmal bei tibor das er mir ein rahmen besorgt hat,
find ich echt super das er sich so für die kunden einsetzt.
Gruss Rapha


----------



## Xplosion51 (22. September 2009)

servus 

@tibor ich hab mit großem interesse das jugendcamp von canyon verfolgt..

gibt es dieses camp 2010 (ich denk mal ja) wieder  und wo könnte  ich mich für dieses anmelden?


----------



## Tibor Simai (22. September 2009)

Servus,

das freut mich. Das Camp wird es 2010 wieder geben. So wie es aussieht auch wieder in Leogang. Anmeldung über http://www.alpstours.de/

ride on,

Tibor


----------



## Tibor Simai (24. September 2009)

Hy Rapha,

Hy Rapha,
so, jetzt isses offiziell, Du bekommst Dein Frameset. Canyon wird Dich hierzu anrufen. Sorry für das Chaos und viel Spaß damit!!!

keep on rockin'

T


----------



## Der_Einexx (24. September 2009)

haii,
ja freu mich schon drauf, wann ca. wird der da sein?
und das chaos macht doch nix hat jetzt ja alles geklapt .
Gruss Rapha


----------



## Xplosion51 (27. Oktober 2009)

Canyon hat ja heute seine Bikes 2010 jetzt richtig online gestellt.

Was ich vermisse ist das Gear 

Beißt sich das mit dem VANS (wobei das ja stark limitiert ist)

oder lässt sich zu dem Preis nichts mehr machen ?


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (28. Oktober 2009)

rapha wgwnnd en tweet tweet griffen ähm welche farbe?^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Einexx (28. Oktober 2009)

ähm, schwarz hammer glaub gsagt. bestell einfach schwarz


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (31. Oktober 2009)

hey leute!
schaut euch mal das Frame-set an!

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1947

find ich einfach nur hammer! Passt leider nicht zu meiner Farbkombo sonst wäre das ding schon bestellt!!
Ob man den Rahmen auch mit Schaltauge bestellen kann oder ist das ein reiner Single-speed Rahmen???

MfG


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (31. Oktober 2009)

hey und ein ganz grosses Lob an alle Canyon-Leute!!!
Die 2010er Bikes sind endlich mal richtig farbig!!

gefällt mir richtig gut!! Und das neue Torque is ja mal der 
Oberhammer!!! macht weiter so!!!


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (31. Oktober 2009)

hier noch paar Bilder von meinem Gear. Zum Abschied so zu sagen. Jetzt mit Crankbro 5050xx, kurzem 40mm Vorbau un 710mm Lenker^^.


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (20. November 2009)

DAM DAM DAAAAAAM  hier iese die speichen waren zwar au locker aber habs selbst nachgezogen...kein t-shirt...wird geregelt =) bin rundum zufrieden 

zusammen mit blauen animal pedalen und den neuen tweet tweet griffen in blau einfach nur john porno =)


----------



## ****basti (25. November 2009)

Hallo Tibor
ich such den stitched tibor rahmen,
krigt man den auch so ???
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (25. November 2009)

****basti schrieb:


> Hallo Tibor
> ich such den stitched tibor rahmen,
> krigt man den auch so ???
> Basti



guck mal hier der is hübsch^^

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1947


----------



## Tibor Simai (26. November 2009)

Hy Basti,

Den Stitched Tibor gibts nur in Verbindung mit dem Bike. 
Aber check doch mal das neue LTD. an. only 48 pieces

keep on rockin'

T


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (26. November 2009)

nur 48 stück? is ja cool. ...mist nur das das orange so garnich 
bei mir reinpasst.... der rahmen is einfach nur'n traum^^
kann man den eigntl auch mit
Schaltauge bestelln? 

Grüsse


----------



## Tibor Simai (28. November 2009)

Hey, 

danke für die props...
...der Rahmen kommt immer mit einem Set das Sattelklemme, Acros Dirtjump Headset und ein zweite Ausfallende mit Schaltauge beinhaltet...

...naaaaaaice, oder?


T


----------



## ****basti (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Ich such weiter nach dem Tibor oder Vans rahmen im Internet.
Das LTD ist schon geil aber, dass passt nicht so von den Farben die ich an meinem bike habe.


----------



## Tibor Simai (15. Dezember 2009)

hey stitched fans....

check out this:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/118732

merry x-mas and a happy new year...

Tibor


----------



## MUD´doc (15. Dezember 2009)

Sehr sehr lecker 
Ich liebe zur Zeit diese Zwei-Farb-Combis 
Jetzt noch Ice Spiker Pro druff und ab die Post!
Grüße


----------



## Rob77 (15. Dezember 2009)

Wie findet ihr mein Stitched?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/117157


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (16. Dezember 2009)

hey 2 geile Stitched's (ist das die Mehrzahl?!^^)
meins ist hoffentlich auch bald fertig! Bilder folgen!

@Tibor, was'n das fürn schmucker Vorbau? sieht lässig aus!
echt geiles Rad'l! Steuersatz, Sattelstüze von Acros?

also merry X-Mas!
cheers!


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (16. Dezember 2009)

Kann man den Tibor-Vorbau auch in blau erwerben???
Das fänd ich ja super klasse! 
Der wäre nach X-mas so gut wie gekauft^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (16. Dezember 2009)

here we go:

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_Su...&product=f00421ef-3692-48b2-b1d4-c82841f08575

Farbe nur in grey...

rock n roll,

T


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (16. Dezember 2009)

hi tibor,
sry hatte da nen klein Fehler drin^^
ich hab eigntl den Steuersatz gemeint. Den den gibt es auf der HP ja nur in purple.
Und du hast das schicke teil da in blau 

cheers, danke trotzdem


----------



## Tibor Simai (16. Dezember 2009)

...ruf doch mal bei Acros an und frag sie doch nett

sag nen Gruß von mir....


----------



## ****basti (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr das fädet wenn ich auf mein stitched gear zwei blaue tweet tweet felgen machen würde?
Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob das nice wird
Basti


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (16. Dezember 2009)

@Tibor
ok dann werd ich mich da mal melden, un mal schauen, vllt wird's was^^ Danke Tibor!

@Basti
ja sieht bestimmt auch gut aus! Ich finde rot und blau zusamm einfach nur top 

Machts gut!


----------



## toto_ (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi , wollte fragen ob das :

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...596&cid=090805123059&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1

das Laufrad is welches im Stitched Tobor verbaut ist? Wollte mein Gear nämlich auf singlespeed umbauen(wollt aber gleich ein neues Laufrad holen, damit ich wenn ich schaltung brauch einfach laufrad wechseln kann  )
und wollt noch fragen wieviel zahnkranz + kettenblatt kostet und was für eine Übersetzung zu empfehlen ist ? 

danke schonmal , Frohes fest ^^


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (22. Dezember 2009)

@toto
hallo, also das sind die Felgen und Naben, die auch
im Stitched Tibor verbaut sind. Atomlab PIMP Felgen
auf PIMP Naben. Schau mal bei chainreaction da sind
die LRS im Moment sehr billig. Aber ob es da die 
PIMP Naben gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen xD

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=752


----------



## ****basti (25. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand gute naben für mein Stitched gear kennt ?
Ich habe mir grade zwei spank tweet tweet felgen geholt und habe daher nicht so viel geld.
Basti


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (26. Dezember 2009)

hey also es gibt viele gute Naben. du könntest auch die "alten"
Naben weiterhin fahren. Aber du musst bedenken das du neue 
Speichen und evtl Nippel brauchst. Die kosten auch n' bissel
was.^^
Atomlab PIMP: (würden farblich passen)
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Pimp-10mm-Disc-Hinterradnabe-2009::10934.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...20mm-Steckachs-Vorderradnabe-2008::10931.html

Ich fahr zB die Hope Pro 2 (schön laut & leicht) sind aber recht teuer.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Schnellspanner-Disc-Hinterradnabe::8229.html

es gibt auch andere gute Naben schau dich einfach mal
im www um^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (26. Dezember 2009)

hi, 
ich wollte mich mal erkundigen ob jemand weiss was für ne gehäusebreite das Stitched hat? Also Innenlager usw.?
Da kenn ich mich leider gar nich aus.
Danke


----------



## toto_ (5. Januar 2010)

danke rockbike 

achso und noch was :
wenn ich mir zb die atomlab nabe holen würde, was bräuchte ich denn dann noch, damit ich die singlespeed fahren kann ( irgendein adapter oder sowas ) ?


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (5. Januar 2010)

hi, also du könntst dir einfach ne Singlespeed Nabe holen,
dann brauchst du nur noch ein Ritzel (zB 13 Zähne) und es
kann losgehen. (ich weiss nicht ob das das richtige Ritzel
ist...
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nglespeed-Disc-Hinterradnabe-2009::10935.html
+
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=6410&type=search

Du kannst dir aber auch ein Nabe für "Schaltung" kaufen und nen
Adapter dranschrauben.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/S...-Adapter-Kit-13-14-16-Zaehne-2008::10626.html

Das musst du wissen, ich bin aber kein SingleSpeed Fachmann^^
alle Angaben ohne Gewähr xD
cheers


----------



## ****basti (22. Januar 2010)

Mein erstes Laufrad ist montiert !!


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (22. Januar 2010)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## ****basti (25. Januar 2010)

Danke !!
Anhang anzeigen 180335[/quote]​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (26. Januar 2010)

was is nun eigentlichg mit den T-Shirts dies zum vans gab? kommen die auch noch irgendwann?


----------



## Tibor Simai (27. Januar 2010)

Canyon wird die fehlenden Shirt's nachliefern....

keep on rockin'

Tibor


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (27. Januar 2010)

seeehr schön 
einwandfrei 

sooo long falko (Y)


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (30. Januar 2010)

Stitched Update (endlich ist der LRS da^^)
Hoffe es gefällt euch. Es kommt noch Kettenführung, Kurbel,
Kassette, Kette, Bremse vorne ran.

Cheers


----------



## MUD´doc (30. Januar 2010)

Gefällt einwandfrei! Schöne Kombi mit den blauen und roten Teilen bei dem schwarzen Teilen.
Grüße


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (31. Januar 2010)

Danke Danke!
es kommt bald noch der Rest dran (Kassette, Kette, usw)
und noch ne neue Kurbel. So wie es bis jetzt ausieht ein paar XT-Kurbeln
170mm in schwarz 

gruß


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (10. Februar 2010)

Hi Tibor!

Wie sieht das aus, kann man im Stitched auch dicke 180er SC Gabeln fahren? Würde mir nämlich gerne en extrem fieses FR Hardtail zusammen bauen!

Danke!
Flo

P.S.: Das neue LTD Frameset is ja wohl ma der Oberhammer! Der schönste Stitched Rahmen bis jetzt! N1 man^^


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (10. Februar 2010)

tach,
also denke der Rahmen sollte es locker wegstecken^^
Weiss blos nicht ob ne 180mm gabel überhaupt fürs Stitched "zugelassen" sind??


falls du noch nen LRS brauchst, meld dich bei mir. Hab noch nen SUN LRS in top Zustand.

ahoi,


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (10. Februar 2010)

Na klar, hab mal hier in Koblenz mit jemand gequatscht, der hat extra beim Ingeneur oder so angefragt, da hieß es bis 200mm DC freigegeben, weil der Hauptrahmen ähnlich oder gleich wie beim Torque FRX ist.

Würd mich nur ma interessieren, ob ma das Ding dann auch noch fahren kann

Ne LRS brauch ich nich, aber danke! Hab einen Satz DT Swiss 440er Naben/6.1er Felgen, die dürften ganz gut passen...


----------



## Tibor Simai (10. Februar 2010)

Hy Zusammen,

sorry, aber ne 180 mm Gabel in einem Rahmen der für 80 - 100mm ausgelegt ist wird hier von Canyon keine Garantie übernommen. Ich rate Dir auch Dein Vorhaben zu ändern, da sich das Fahrverhalten ab mehr als 100mm Federweg so verändert, dass es nichts mehr mit einem Stitched zu tun hat.

Der Lenkwinkel wird extrem Flach und die Kräfte die dadurch auf das Steuerrohr treffen  
werden gewaltig sein. Bitte kein Stitched Schrotten, is ne LTD. Edition, wär schade drum. 

keep on rockin'

Tibor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (10. Februar 2010)

mhmm also is ne schwere Entscheidung, musst
du aber selber wissen ob du das Risiko eingehst
und den Rahmen evtl. noch schrottest...
Aber an sich n` Spannendes Projekt!
Was für ne FR Gabel hast du den im Sinn?
Und eins is glasklar wie klossbrühe, der Stitched-
Frame is erste Sahne!!! 

cheers


----------



## $A|\|D$T0|\|3D (11. Februar 2010)

Also zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen^^, hab noch nie ernsthaft ein Bikepart oder einen Rahmen geschrottet. Ich bin auf jedenfall nicht der Typ, der überall runter schrottet egal was mit dem Rad passiert.

Ich kann verstehen, dass das nicht wirklich was mit nem Dirt zu tun hat, und wenns nicht gut aussieht und sich echt nicht fahren lässt, dann hab ich auch noch ne kleinere Gabel irgendwoe rumliegen.

Ich bin früher mit Hardtails gefahren, in die ich auch viel zu lange Gabeln rein gemacht habe (keine 180er bis jetzt) und was ich da gefahren habe, hat mir immer sau gut gefallen und irgendwie brauch ich sowas wieder^^ Und grade die LTD Edition find ich soo schön, den muss ich haben^^

Also, Tibor, ich will zwar nich schwören aber ich werde den Rahmen gut behandeln! Komm schon, du als Alter Marzocchi Rider!

Mein Parts-lineUp:

Rahmen: Stitched 2010 LTD frameset
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC2X weiß 2007
Laufräder: DT Swiss 440 Naben/6.1d Felgen
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2.5 Draht
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR aus 2005, schwarz mit 210/190er Scheiben
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller high rise
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 31,8 60mm
Steuersatz: Acros Ai-07
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe DH (vierfach gelagert!)
Kurbel: Shock Therapy Steel Bone schwarz mit 40er Truvativ DH-Kettenblatt
Kettenführung: e.thirteen LG1 in schwarz
Schalthebel: Shimano Saint (noch den guten alten mit "Kurzhub-Technik")
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint für 10mm Schraubachse
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 alu
Sattel: Selle Italia (irgendwas)
Pedale: Truvativ Holzfeller

Viele Teile sind noch neu bzw. relativ wenig benutzt.

Werde nach und nach die meisten Truvativ Parts gegen was leichteres tauschen, aber die hab ich halt grad rumliegen.

Das Torque FRX hat nen Lenkwinkel von 66° und das Stitched 69° mit jeweils der Seriengabel. Wenn ich die 66 reinmache, dann dürfte der Lenkwinkel ja fast gleich sein.

Ich hab mal die Einbauhöhen der Gabel verglichen: Die originale DJ hat ne Einbauhöhe von 460 ca. und die 66 hat 560mm. Wenn man jetzt mal guckt, das die DJ fast gar keinen SAG hat und ich bei der 66 ca. 40% SAG habe, dann is das doch schon nah dran, oder?

Edit: Vll. kann Cosmic die 66 ja auf 140mm traveln oder so?


----------



## VoikaZ (13. Februar 2010)

Rockbike_4X_STL schrieb:


> ......ob man den Rahmen auch mit Schaltauge bestellen kann oder ist das ein reiner Single-speed Rahmen???



Hi,

ich hätte eine Frage in die gleiche Richtung. Kann man ein Stitched SSP auf Schaltung umrüsten? Laufrad (bzw. Hinterradnabe) ist klar, aber kriegt man von Canyon auch ein anderes Ausfallende mit Schaltauge und wenn ja, was kostet es?
Vielen Dank schon mal,

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## VoikaZ (13. Februar 2010)

Hi,

und ich schon wieder. Hab gerade bei Canyon was entdeckt...







AUSFALLENDE STITCHED GEAR

Mit Schaltauge für Kettenschaltung

Für die Modelle:

Stitched Gear 2008/2009

Müßte eigentlich die Antwort auf meine oben gepostete Frage sein, oder?
Dürfte auch bei nem SSP passen, oder?

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Tibor Simai (14. Februar 2010)

Hey,

die ausfallenden passen... Du kannst das umrüsten wie du möchtest. Nur noch ne neue HR Nabe dazu, und drauf mit der Schaltung!!!

keep on rockin'

T


----------



## VoikaZ (14. Februar 2010)

Hi Tibor,

vielen Dank für die Antwort 

M.f.G.

Volker


----------



## Xplosion51 (2. März 2010)

Hi Tibor,

vor kurzem hab ich mich gefragt man das stitched theoretisch mit Hammerschmidt ausstatten könnte? 

Jetzt wo's langsam wieder losgeht hab ich endlich wieder fahren können.
Die Geometrie begeistert mich immer noch außerdem lässt das öffentliche Interesse am farblich genialen Gear nicht nach 

Außerdem hat das Jugendcamp in Leogang bestimme Grundvorraussetzungen bezüglich Können um teilnehmnem zu können ?
(jmd. aus dem bekanntschaftskreis hatte interesse)


Das Video von der Eurobike 2009 hat mir sehr gut gefallen und das Torque 2010 hat mich überzeugt.Muss bei der 180er Scheibe die ja "cooler aussieht" immer noch schmunzeln ^^
Ich finde deine Videos super.

Übrigens.Fährst du das Torque in L ?
Ich bin laut des PPS im grenzbereich M - L wobei es ziemlich knapp ist.
Bin 1,83m und werd wohl noch größer,deswegen dachte ich auch wegen noch größer werden, L zu nehmen,aber kaum hat man's bestellt geht das große Grübeln los


----------



## Tibor Simai (3. März 2010)

Hey,

gute Frage, aber das habe ich leider auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Freut mich aber das Du so stoked über das Bike bist. Ich find die Stitched Serie auch den Hammer.

Check doch mal unter : http://www.go-alps.de/
Hier findest Du alle Infos zum Jugendcamp...bzw. Kriterien um dort Teilnehmen zu können. Wir sind dort ca. 10 Coaches die eine Woche mit den Kids in Leogang biken. Letztes Jahr wars einfach nur cool.

Ne 180 er Scheibe macht doch n schlanken Fuß? I know, ich bin halt n Optik freak
Freut mich das Dir die Videos gefallen....

zum Torque selber. Ich fahre das Bike in Gr. M. Grund ist mein Backround vom BMX und weil ich mehr mit dem Bike bergabfahre. Ich bin 185 groß und fühle mich auf der Maschine einfach nur wohl. Möchtest Du aber auch Touren damit fahren und bist selber noch im Wachstum solltest Du Dir überlegen ein L zu nehmen.

Hoffe die Info hilft Dir weiter,

happy trails,

Tibor


----------



## Xplosion51 (3. März 2010)

hi tibor, 

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Wie stark wirkt sich denn der größere Rahmen aus bzw. wie groß ist der Unterschied in puncto Agilität z.B.

PS: Was war mit deiner Homepage los ?


Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (5. März 2010)

Hey, 

gerne. Zu Deiner Frage liegt die Antwort leider im Auge des Betrachters. Deine Fahrtechnik bzw. Vorlieben sind meiner Meinung nach Wichtiger als eine größenabhängige Rahmenhöhe. Am besten Du kommst am 10.04.10 zum Canyon Gran Fondo, der 25 Jahr Feier. Hier kannst du mal ne andere Größe testen. Oder natürlich auch bei einigen Festivals... Einfach auf der Page unter: News checken.

Zu meiner Homepage, da hat sich jemand reingehackt und n paar Daten gelöscht, naja, Schade, aber so isses halt. Möchte evtl. ne neue Page machen, aber Arbeit ist gerade genug vorhanden..

happy trails...


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (12. März 2010)

schaut mal hier:
http://www.canyon.com/newsletter/artikel.html?na=362&mlg=1

Canyon baut nen Pumptrack und ne Dirtline vor die Hütte^^ echt geil!
würd ich nicht so weit wegwohnen würde ich auch mal vorbeigucken!
Super Sache!

Grüße,


----------



## Tibor Simai (12. März 2010)

Yep, und hier gibts auch noch was:

Canyon Riding Lessons:

http://dirtmasters-festival.de/
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=384546635459&ref=ts

keep on rockin'

Tibor


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (13. März 2010)

hey das wär ja mal was!
aber leider bin nicht mehr gaaaaanz 14 

kann man da irgendwas machen? Denn zum Dirtmaster Festival
wollten wir eigntl schon mal vorbeikommen.  Ist ja nich ganz
so weit weg!

Gruß,


----------



## Tibor Simai (13. März 2010)

Hey,

ja kein Ding, das ist zwar wirklich nur für Kids, aber treffen können wir uns da sicher, is ne coole Zeit dort. Das sollte man sich sowieso nicht entgehen lassen....

cheers,


----------



## ****basti (14. März 2010)

Hallo,
mein Vater will ,dass ich mein altes ,vorderes Laufrad wieder einbaue ,da mein Neues kein Vorderradbremsenaufsatz hat. Nennt mir mal bitte ein paar gute Argumente ,dass man fürs Dirt fahren keine Vorderradbremse braucht,damit ich mein Vater umstimmen kann.

                 vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (17. März 2010)

hey,
ich hab grad n` kleines Problem. Und zwar hab ich meinen Sram X.7 Trigger auseinander genommen(jaaa ich weiß, dumme idee^^). Ich hab jetzt schon 2h versucht den wieder zusammen zu bekommen, aber es klappt einfach nicht. Diese ***** Feder bekomm ich nicht wieder rein, sonst geht alles. xD
Hat da vllt jemand nen Plan oder iwas das mir weiterhilft? Wär echt nett bin total am verzweifeln...
Danke!

Gruß,


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. April 2010)

hey tibor,


wie kam das stitched zu seinem Namen ?

und ist das der Spank Tweet Tweet Sattel oder dieser sehr ähnlich 
aussehende Freeride Sattel von Spank ?


----------



## Xplosion51 (11. April 2010)

an deinem Torque ..


----------



## Tibor Simai (12. April 2010)

hey,

"stitched" kommt vom Tättoowieren, deswegen sind auch beim Tibor Modell "T. Pistolen im Hintergrund der Logos....

Auf dem Stitched der Tweet Tweet, auf dem Torque der Subrosa,

hau rein,

T


----------



## gamble1112 (23. April 2010)

hi alle zusammen.

wollt mal sagen, dass ich in willingen das stitched von stefan herrmann gefahren bin und auch gleich bestellt habe.
sehr geiles und agiles bike.
eine frage zu der feile, wie bekomm ich das so geil poliert wie das von herrmann? kann mir einer nen ultimativen tip geben?

sport frei!!!!

daniel


----------



## Xplosion51 (23. April 2010)

servus,


nach einer super ausfahrt in der stadt bei der mich die Geo wieder begeistert hat und sich das stitched durch menschenmengen geschlängelt hat,erlebte ich leider einen Reifenplatten am hinteren Rad.
Etwa 4km von Zuhause und somit von einem neuen Schlauch entfernt.. aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...

Beim Wechseln des Schlauchs habe ich unglücklicherweise  den Bremshebel der Hinteren Bremse betätigt während das Laufrad noch demontiert war. 
Da u.a. in der Canyon Anleitung steht das solle man niemals tun,frage ich mich jetzt welche Folgen das hat.. Was könnte kaputt gegangen sein ?


----------



## Xplosion51 (4. Mai 2010)

inwieweit fährt man als Pro,die Parts,die man gut findet und wie weit die Teile die ein Sponsor herstellt.?


----------



## Tibor Simai (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn du in einem Team bist, musst Du einige dinge fahren, auch wenn Du sie vielleicht nicht magst. Deswegen bin ich in keinem Team und arbeite mit denjenigen zusammen die ich gut, cool und stylisch finde. Wichtig ist auch hier die Kommunikation zwischen Athleten und der Brand....

Happy trails,

T


----------



## Xplosion51 (5. Mai 2010)

servus tibor

da hast du offenbar alles richtig gemacht  
Aber ob man sich die Sponsoren immer aussuchen kann..

Übrigens wir lernen uns kennen,hab mich nämlich für Leogang angemeldet 

Ride on


----------



## pekingduck (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Ich wollte mir ein Stitched als 4x-Bike aufbauen und euch mal um Vorschläge für die Parts bitten!
Also es sollte schon noch bezahlbar sein...nicht unbedingt XTR usw. und auch noch ein bissl dirt/street aushalten. Rennen werde ich wahrscheinlich keine fahren.
Und noch 'ne Frage: wurde der Stitched-Rahmen zwischen 2008 und 2010 mal technisch verändert? Oder nur optisch?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (8. Oktober 2010)

Warum den aufbauen??? Nimm doch das Komplett Bike... Für den Preis??? 
Nur das LTD. hat ein etwas dickers Steuerrohr!!!!

ride on,,


Tibor


----------



## pekingduck (8. Oktober 2010)

Das Gear gibt's ja offenbar nicht. Oder meinst du das Single kaufen und noch ne Kasette ran machen? Also auf der Canyonhomepage ist ja sowieso Ausverkauf und ein Stitched Gear ist nicht zu finden. 
Gruss


----------



## Tibor Simai (8. Oktober 2010)

Ja leider ist das Gear sold out, single nehmen und ne andere Felge mit Cassette montieren. Schaltung drauf und fertig!!! 

Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## pekingduck (8. Oktober 2010)

Erst mal danke für die superschnelle Antwort!!! Ok und nun ne weitere Frage: Hatte Canyon denn einmal Probleme mit dem Steuerrohr des Stitched, dass beim Ltd. jetzt ein Dickeres drin ist?


----------



## Tibor Simai (10. Oktober 2010)

gerne!!! 
ne, aber ich hatte den Wunsch es Dickwandiger zu machen da ich die Optik sehr cool finde. aber hey, ich red von 1mm))

hehe,

rock n roll


----------



## Xplosion51 (13. Oktober 2010)

tibor there's no stitched... anymore


----------



## Tibor Simai (13. Oktober 2010)

doch, doch, musste anrufen... 
oder check mal:
http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1016740

T


----------



## pekingduck (13. Oktober 2010)

Was hat das Stitched für Standarts? Steuerrohrduchmesser? BB-Breite? Sattelstützendurchmesser? ISCG 03 od 05? Breite der Hinterradnabe?


----------



## Tibor Simai (14. Oktober 2010)

1 1/8, 68mm, 31,6mm, ISCG05, 135mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pekingduck (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke! Perfekt. Werd bald ein Pic von der heissen Kiste reinstellen! super forum.


----------



## Tibor Simai (15. Oktober 2010)

Daumen hoch!!!!

Also, Sitched -Vans, -Single, -Tibor, LTD frames und sogar noch schwarze frames sind auf Lager!!!



Daumen hoch!!!


----------



## Xplosion51 (15. Oktober 2010)

hey,

es gibt tatsächlich immer noch VANS ? (Es waren doch nur 66 oder?)

eine andere Frage: Wie viel Stitcheds gibt es denn insgesamt? (in etwa)

servus


----------



## Tibor Simai (16. Oktober 2010)

Wie gesagt,
Sitched -Vans, -Single, -Tibor, LTD frames und sogar noch schwarze frames sind auf Lager!!

66 Vans, ca. 50 LTD frame sets und ca. 250 (Single, Gears und Tibor) gabs, dazu noch 50 frames xtra... alles limitiert, naaaaaaaaaaaaaaice!!!

laters


----------



## bike-ac (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Tibor,

wenn du der Urvater bist, welche Oberrohlänge hatte der erste
Prototyp-Rahmen (der vor der 001 und 002) und welchen Durchmesser
der Sattelstützen der ersten zwei Rahmen, also der 001 und 002?

Ride on and rollin´greetz
AC

p.s. mal sehen ob du diese Antworten kennst


----------



## Tibor Simai (21. Oktober 2010)

Whaaaaaaaaat???
meinst du die 2 die eingestampft worden sind? Das waren aber keine Stitched!!! 
Wenn du die ersten 3 Stitched meinst, einer davon steht neben mir... und weder im Oberrohr, noch im Sattelstangendurchmesser hat sich was geändert... aber weißt du was sich zur Serie geändert hat? 

laterhosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibor Simai (21. Oktober 2010)

haha, du hast 001??? cool, ich hab leider nur 002;(

congrats


----------



## bike-ac (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin der Mechaniker des 001!!!

Und der Grund warum Herr Arnold Dirt-Bikes bauen ließ.

Rollin greetz
Arnes Cerimic


----------



## pekingduck (28. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand schon eine Rockshox Argyle 409 in ein Stitched eingebaut? Geht das von der Höhe her? Es gab ja mal ein Stitched mit einer 318er...aber war die auf 80mm getravelt?


----------



## Tibor Simai (28. Oktober 2010)

yeah!!! So musses sein!!!


Stitched funkt mit 100 und 80mm travel!!! Deswegen hat das Tibor 80mm und das Gear und Single 100mm.

Daumen hoch,


Tibor


----------



## pekingduck (29. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antwort! Ich habe halt gelesen, dass die Rockshox ein Stück höher baut als z.B. eine Marzocchi mit gleichem Federweg. Aber wenns passt, dann wirds super: schwarzer Rahmen mit Purple-Gabel!


----------



## Xplosion51 (31. Oktober 2010)

mein Gear 2009er hat 80mm Hub


----------



## ****basti (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen was mit dem Stitched ist,
kann es sein das es das Stitched nicht mehr gibt ?
Basti


----------



## Tibor Simai (31. Oktober 2010)

Hy,

in Eintrag #290 steht alles!!! 



happy trails,


Tibor


----------



## ****basti (1. November 2010)

danke


----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (20. November 2010)

So, mal noch 2 (eher schlechte) Bilder von meinem Stitched bevor es
sich in den Winterschlaf begibt. 











Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julius09 (14. Januar 2011)

ich muss auch mal bilder von meinem aufbau reinstellen....


----------



## Felger (17. Januar 2011)

wie sieht es jetzt mit der einbauhöhe von den gabeln aus? die argyle hat ja bei 100mm auch schon 490mm einbauhöhe (und ist ja so anscheinend noch freigegeben)
ich hatte überlegt das rad mit einer 130er uturn gabel zu kombinieren.

hat da schon wer was ähnliches aufgebaut?

wie ist eigentlich der versuch mit der 160er ausgefallen?


----------



## julius09 (17. Januar 2011)

ich hab ne argyle drin...12mm spacer oder so und 20mm rise am lenker.


----------



## Felger (17. Januar 2011)

was für eine argyle hast du? 100mm?

argyle 491+-5
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2007 Argyle User Specs and Standards.pdf

reba 480+-5
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2006 Reba WC User Specs and Standards.pdf

wenn die argyle mit 490 noch geht, dann geht doch eine 130er mit 510 auch noch, oder?


----------



## Tibor Simai (17. Januar 2011)

Servus an die Herren Bastler!!!

finds echt cool was ihr da so alles vorhabt...abgesehen von der Freigabe von Canyon solltet ihr in diesem Bereich bleiben.

Bitte tut mir nur trotzdem einen Gefallen, der Grund warum wir den Rahmen auf 80 und 100mm Gabeln ausgelegt haben, ist weil hier die Geo perfekt abgestimmt ist. Sowohl bei weniger als auch bei höherem Einbauhöhe liegt das im Rahmen des Möglichen...
Aber wenn ihr mehr Federweg fahrt, wird das Vorderrad schneller zur Seite kippen, weil die Geo nicht mehr passt... Sprich das Bike wird eher Nervös!!!

Überlegt euch was ihr vorhabt, mehr Federweg heißt nicht gleich "besseres" Fahrverhalten!!!

haut rein and get "stitched"!!!!

Bastle gerade an nem neuen Stitched rum!!! Wenn es fertig ist gibts Bilder!!! 

Tibor


----------



## christophersch (20. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute! Ich hab ein neues Video von meinem Stitched Single! Ich hoffe es gefällt euch ;-)

Und wiedereinmal sehr großes Lob an den Herrn Simai! Das Bike Rockt!

http://[url=http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11859]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tibor Simai (24. März 2011)

Servus Zusammen an alle "Stitched" rider und die die es werden möchten...
checkt doch mal den Outlet Link von Canyon:

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/liste.html?type=mtb

dort gibt es das ein oder andere highlight, günstiger Preis und nicht dagewesene Kombos...
zb. ein Gear mit ltd. frame, oder ein Tibor in weiß etc...

stay stitched und bis bald in Riva oder winterberg...

Tibor


----------



## christophersch (18. Juli 2011)

Moin Jungs!

Hab mal ne Frage: Ich wollte die sackschwere Holzfeller Kurbel an meinem Stitched Single rauswerfen. Auf welche Einbaumaße muss ich achten, wenn ich z.B eine Slx oder XT Kurbel kaufe? 68/73er Innenlager, oder?
Welches Innenlager ist zur Zeit verbaut? Sollte ich das auch gleich mit rausschmeißen, oder ist das schon so ein leichtes Shimpanso Innenlager?

Vielen Dank und ride on!

Christopher


----------



## julius09 (18. Juli 2011)

Kauf dir ne slx mit innenlager in 68/73 größe. das passt hab ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Big-Air (28. November 2011)

hab heute meinen zweiten bekommen. 
schade, dass der Rahmen so ne coladose ist. zwei mal abgesprungen= zwei dellen.
Aber sonst Top 

Seit wann ist die Produktion eigentlich eingestellt?
Bzw. wann ist der letzte 'vom band gelaufen'?
Hab jetzt nähmlich den:
http://www.mtblabel.com/img/pics/2009/11/F_Stitched_Fingers_1.jpg
statt dem Vans bekommen.
Würde mich nur mal interessieren.


----------



## Tibor Simai (28. November 2011)

das is die letzte Limited Edition... die fahre ich auch...somit Aktuell!!!

Schau ma mal was sich in den nächsten Zeit tut, vielleicht komm da ja was

Reingehaun...


----------



## Mr. Big-Air (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss jetzt auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich hab hier nen nagelneuen Frameset liegen den ich mir fürs nächste Jahr aufbauen wollte.
Ok vielleicht ist der mir einmal mit eingebauter Gabel umgekippt aber sonst lag der eigentlich immer auf dem Sofa. Und jetzt muss ich feststellen, dass der, bevor das Rad nur einen Meter gerollt ist, schon die erste Delle am Oberrohr hat.
Was hab ihr denn da für nen Rohrsatz verbaut? Klar ist Alu weicher als Stahl aber mein Fully hält ja auch. Eigentlich schade aber mein nächstes Hardtail wird auf jeden fall wieder aus Stahl


----------



## christophersch (2. Februar 2012)

so, ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar Teile getauscht bzw neu.

Lenker: Nukeproof Warhead 750mm. (-150g)
Vorbau: Spank Spike (-100g)
Griffe: Sixpack Lock-On
Kette: Sram (-100g)
Bashguard runter (-160g)
Sattelstütze: gekürzt (-50g)

was noch folgt: neue Pedale (evtl Plastik), Kurbel und leichtere Laufräder.





.....ist leider nicht geputzt. Bessere Fotos folgen!


----------



## Speci-Fan (19. Juni 2012)

Hi leute. 

Ich hab mir vor ner woche ein Stitched gebraucht gekauft. Mein Problem ist nur dass ich die Tretlager brauche. Das sind ganz normale Industriekugellager, aber ich finde die Größe nirgends.


----------



## Speci-Fan (19. Juni 2012)

da seht ihr wie das lager aussieht. Achso: Ich fahre profile kurbeln(singlespeed), wenn euch das witer hilft. 
Weis jemand wo ich die finde?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosion51 (27. August 2012)




----------



## Felger (28. August 2012)

Black is beautiful


----------



## Xplosion51 (29. August 2012)

Ist zu verkaufen und landet demnächst im bikemarkt/ebay


----------



## woodside (7. November 2012)

Hi.

Ich fahre ebenfalls ein stitched. Muss echt sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin damit. Das einzige was echt nervt, ist das alu, dass verbaut wurde. Wie einige shcon bemerkt und selbst (leider) feststellen mussten, ist der Frame extrem anfällig für Dellen. 
Sonst gibts nix zu meckern.
Geo ist optimal ob mit 80mm oder 100mm, Bike liegt in Anliegern verdammt gut und dank der genialen Ausfallenden kann ich mir mein Bike recht zügig so einstellen, wie ich es gerade haben will.
Schade, dass Canyon keine Dirt´s mehr und keine Slopestyler baut. Da müsst ihr mal nachlegen Jung´s ;-)


----------



## pingo (7. November 2012)

Wir verkaufen grad eins im Bikemarkt.


----------



## christophersch (7. November 2012)

ich bin auch Super zufrieden mit meinem. Die beste Pumptrack-Rakete, die ich je gefahren bin.

Ich verkaufe für einen Kumpel im Übrigen auch ein Neuwertiges Stitched Vans.


----------



## spy0r (16. Dezember 2012)

eins wurde jetzt wiedergeboren, hat zwar nicht viel mit der orignalausstattung zu tun, aber der Rahmen immerhin...


----------



## Tibor Simai (17. Dezember 2012)

!yeeeeeeeeeeeeah....


----------



## Ron84 (31. August 2013)

Hey ich brauch unbedingt die Ausfallenden mit Schaltauge! Laut Canyon nicht mehr Lieferbar, hat jemand noch eines für mich?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## daunhilla (11. Juni 2016)

ich bin nicht sicher ob das schon gefragt wurde weil der Thread echt lang ist , aber ich überlege mir grad auch ein Stitched und check den Unterschied zwischen 180 und 360 nicht - ist das derselbe Rahmen ? Bei 182cm grösse zum Dirten und Pumptrack welche Rahmengrösse würdet ihr da empfehlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticutzugoodfell (Montag um 15:50)

Hello, can anyone please tell me the Head Tube length for a 2009 Stitched Single? Or better, the length of the standard fork... I found a frame and would like to buy it but I don't know if my current fork is long enough. Thanks:beer:🍺🍺


----------

